# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Աստված"

## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Բոլորս էլ բազում անգամներ երևի հարցրել ու հարց ենք ստացել`"Հավատու՞մ ես Աստծուն":
Այս հարցում արդեն հասկացվում է,որ մենք հասկանում ենք, թե ինչ է նշանակում "Աստված",ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում "Աստված" ասվածը,բայց որտեղի՞ց :Think: :
Երևի հիմա կմտածեք` "Ի՞նչ կա զարմանալի որ,Աստված դա այն ամենակարող էակն է,որը արարել է աշխարհը և հետևում ու կառավարում է այն իր բարձունքներից(դրախտից)",ինչը զարմանալի չէ, քանի որ մենք ապրում ենք քրիստոնյա երկրում ու ծնված օրից շատ անգամներ ենք լսել "Աստծո" նման պատկերացման մասին:
Ես ինքս քրիստոնյա եմ,և ամենևին էլ մեկ այլ կրոն չեմ քարոզում,ուղղակի կառաջարկեի նման մի թեմա բացել`
*Պատկերացրեք ձեր ծնված օրվանից ի վեր դուք ո՛չ մի անգամ ո՛չ մեկից չեք լսել ոչ մի կրոնի և Աստծո մասին,ու փորձեք պատկերացնել թե ինչպիսի՞ն է Աստված,ի՞նչ ունակություններով է օժտված,ի՞նչ դեր ունի մեր կյանքում և վերջապես Նա միակն է՞,թե Նրանք մի քանիսն ե՞ն:*
Ում հետաքրքրեց կարող է այստեղ գրել իր պատկերացնումները և կարծիքները: :Smile:

----------


## սիսար

Այս   արդեն,   քանի   հազար   տարիներ...   մարդկությունը   չունի   վերոհիշյալ   հարցի   պատասխանը:

----------


## Hrayr

Ես երկար ժամանակ չէի գրում, բայց որոշեցի այս թեմայում գրառում անել։
Ես էլ քրիստոնյա լինելով, թերևս փոքր հասակում Աստծո մասին շատ չեմ լսել, բավականին տեղյակ եմ Նրա մասին և որ ամենակարևորն է գիտեմ նրա խոսքը։

Իմ մոտ նույնպես առաացել են այդ հարցերը, երևի ամեն նորմալ մարդու մոտ առաջանում է  այդ հարցը։ 

Միանգամից ասեմ որ արդարացում չէ մարդուն ով կասի ես քրիստոնյա ընտանիքում չեմ ծնվել։ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է օրենք ունեցողներն օրենկովդատվեցին, իսկ չունեցողներն առանց օրենքի կորսվեցան։ Մի տեղում էլ գրված է, որ Աստված մարդկանց մեջ հավիտենականությունը փնտրելու փափագ դրեց և վերջապես ասվում է ականջ չի լինի որ չլսի Նրա մասին։
Եթե պատմությանը լավ ծանոթ եք, ավելի շատ Աստվածաշնչից ենք իմանում, բացի աստծո ժողովուրդը եղել են մարդիկ ում հետ Աստված խոսել է, ովքեր ոչ քրիստոնյա ծնողներ են ունեցել, ոչ ինտերնետ, ոչ էլ մեկ այլ միջոց, այլ նրանք փնտրել են ճշմարտությունը և Աստված հայտնվել է նրանց։
Եզրափակելով միտքս ասեմ, որ Աստված բոլորի Աստվածն է և կամենում է որ բոլորն իրեն ճանաչեն և ամեն միջոց ձեռնարկում է մեր դարձի համար, իսկ եթե մեկը չի դառնում Աստծուն դա իր խնդիրն է, ինքն է հաշիվ տալու դրա համար։ Եթե քննենք մեր կյանքը կտեսնենք որ Աստված բազում անգամ այցելել է մեզ, կանչել բայց մենք ենք խստացրել մեր սրտերը մերժելով Նրան։
Խոսքս ավարտելով կասեմ հետևյալը. 
Ով փնտրում է Նրան անպայման կգտնի, Նա ինքը կգա ու կհայտնվի Ձեզ։

----------


## Dayana

Եթե փորձենք բառացի բացատրել "Աստված" կստացվի ասվեց և տրվեց, դեռևս այն ժամանակներում, երբ մարդիկ չէի կարողանում նորմալ խոսել ու արտահայվել, պատերազմներց առաջ նկարում էին քարանձավների ատերին կռվի տեսարանները, մտածելով որ այդ դեպքում կհաղթեն։ Հետագայում սկսեցին ասել. "Գնանք կռիվ ու հաղթենք..." այ էդ ժամանակ էլ այն գերբնական ուժը, որը պիտի լսեր այդ Ասվածն ու ի կատար ածեր անվանեցին Աստված  :Smile:  
հուսով եմ իմ բացատրությունը թեժ կռիվների սկիզբ չի դառնա  :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Hrayr շատ լավ մտքեր ես գրել, ես էլ այս թեմայի շուրջ կասեմ հետևյալը.
Եթե անգամ լինի մեկը, որին չեն ասել Աստծո մասին, նա անպայման հասունանալուն պես կսկսի փնտրել իր ծագման աղբյուրները և վերջապես կհասկանա, որ կա ինչ-որ գերբնական բան քան ուղղակի մարդկային ծնունդը: Լինելով քրիստոնեական ժողովուրդ մենք չպետք է փնտրենք կամ ուզենք պարզել թե ուր է Աստված, նա ամենուրեք է ամենքիս մեջ և հետո էլ Աստված ինքն է ասել. «Երանի՜ նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու պիտի հավատա»: Հավատացեք մարդիկ Աստված մեծ է և նա է փրկելու մոլորյալնորին...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Եթե փորձենք բառացի բացատրել "Աստված" կստացվի ասվեց և տրվեց, դեռևս այն ժամանակներում, երբ մարդիկ չէի կարողանում նորմալ խոսել ու արտահայվել, պատերազմներց առաջ նկարում էին քարանձավների ատերին կռվի տեսարանները, մտածելով որ այդ դեպքում կհաղթեն։ Հետագայում սկսեցին ասել. "Գնանք կռիվ ու հաղթենք..." այ էդ ժամանակ էլ այն գերբնական ուժը, որը պիտի լսեր այդ Ասվածն ու ի կատար ածեր անվանեցին Աստված  
> հուսով եմ իմ բացատրությունը թեժ կռիվների սկիզբ չի դառնա


Ես էլ, դու ուղղակի բացատրել ես բառի նշանակությունը, իսկ իմ կարծիքով հարցը կայանում է նրանում թե ինչ է այդ բառի էությունը, ես էլ փորձել եմ ներկայացնել իմ տեսակետով չգիտեմ որքանով կհամաձայնեն ինձ հետ մնացածները բայց... :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Եթե անգամ լինի մեկը, որին չեն ասել Աստծո մասին, նա անպայման հասունանալուն պես կսկսի փնտրել իր ծագման աղբյուրները և վերջապես կհասկանա, որ կա ինչ-որ գերբնական բան քան ուղղակի մարդկային ծնունդը:


Այո,քո գրածի մեջ տրամաբանություն կա,և ես կցանկանայի այս բաժնում տեսնել ավելի շատ այսպիսի գրառումներ  :Hands Up: :
Օրինակ այս բաժնին վերաբերվող կա մի հարց,որին կուզենայի պատասխանեիք անկեղծորեն,այսինքն այնպես ինչպես ձեզ հուշում է ձեր ներքին ձայնը`
ձեր կարծիքով նա ով արարել է աշխարհը`արարիչը, և նա ով այժմ իշխում է աշխարհին`աստված, նույն էակն են,թե տարբեր են? :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Monk

> Օրինակ այս բաժնին վերաբերվող կա մի հարց,որին կուզենայի պատասխանեիք անկեղծորեն,այսինքն այնպես ինչպես ձեզ հուշում է ձեր ներքին ձայնը`
> ձեր կարծիքով նա ով արարել է աշխարհը`արարիչը, և նա ով այժմ իշխում է աշխարհին`աստված, նույն էակն են,թե տարբեր են?


Արարիչն ու Աստված անշուշտ նույն Էակն է. այլ խնդիր է, թե ով է իշխում այս աշխարհին: Իսկ դա արդեն մոտեցման խնդիր է: Նման դեպքում պետք է հստակեցնել այն տեսանկյունը, որով հարցը դիտարկվում է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Նման դեպքում պետք է հստակեցնել այն տեսանկյունը, որով հարցը դիտարկվում է:


Ճիշտ ես,կավելացնեմ ևս մեկ հարց մինչ նախորդը`

Ըստ ձեզ Աստված միակն է,թե նրանք շատ են? :Think: 
և հետո նոր նախորդը`



> ձեր կարծիքով նա ով արարել է աշխարհը`արարիչը, և նա ով այժմ իշխում է աշխարհին`աստված, նույն էակն են,թե տարբեր են?


Հանկարծ չմոռանաք անկեղծ պատասխանելու մասին :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Շնորհակալ եմ հիշեցման համար, բայց ես երբեք չեմ մոռանում անկեղծ պատասխանելու մասին  :Smile: 
Աստված Մեկ է ու Միակ:

----------


## keyboard

> Աստված Մեկ է ու Միակ:


Այո, «««կա մի Աստված և ուրիշ աստվածներու պիտի չհավատաս»»» , իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իշխելու մտքին կասեմ հետևյալը, գերադասում եմ կյանքում լինել ստրուկ, իսկ հավիտենական կյանքում նոր թագավոր:
Նրանք ով հիմա իշխում են երկիրը չնայած չգիտեմ ովքեր են դրանք :Hands Up:  պատասխան են տալու այդքան թափված արյունների ու մարդկային հալածանքների շնորհիվ իրենց հասած այդ բարձրունքների համար ու շատ-շատ ահավոր դժոխային  կյանք է սպասվում նրանց մահից հետո: Կարծում եմ ճիշտ արտահայտեցի մտքերս:

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

Աստված ՄԵԿ Է և ՀԱՎԻՏՅԱՆ.... Նա ԱՄԵՆԱԳՈՅ Է.. Նրա համար չկա ժամանակ, հեռավորություն, խորություն և նմանատիպ այլ մարդկային կյանքում շատ կարևոր վիճակներ: Աստված միշտ կա, մեր գիտակցությունից անկախ: 
 Հայր Աստվար, Որդի Աստված և Սուրբ Հոգի Աստված: Մեկ և Սուրբ Երրորդություն: Հարցեր մի տվե

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
.. Հարցեր մի տվեք Ամենակարողին, փնտրեք բոլոր ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները Նրա Խոսքի մեջ: Հավատացեք, Փնտրեք և կտրվի..

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաչմերուկը արդեն պատասխանեց:
Ամեն մարդ աստված ասելով տարբեր բաներ է հասկանում,մեկի համար Աստված երկնքում է,մյուսի համար հենց ինքն է Աստված,մյուսի համար էլ Աստվածը ուղղակի մի երևակայական բան է, որը նա ունի իր պատկերացումներով, և նա գտնում է, որ ամեն մարդ ունի իր Աստվածը ու ամեն մարդ իր երևակայության մեջ է ստեղծում նրան:
Բնականաբար Աստված, ոչ մի կապ չունի երևակայության հետ,նա ստեղծել է մեզ բոլորիս,նա հետևում է մեզ բոլորիս ու ամեն դժվար կացության մեջ օգնում: 
Աստված չի կարող երևակայական էակ լինել,որովհետև երևակայական էակը սիրել չի կարող, իսկ *<<Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միակ որդուն ուղարկեց, որ ով նրան հավատա փրկվի>>:* 
Ուղղակի նույնիսկ ամենադժվար իրավիճակներում  հույսներդ դրեք Աստծո վրա ու կհասկանաք, թե ինչ ասել է Աստված:

----------


## Racer

Աստված չկա, ամեն ոք իր իսկ խղճի առջև է պատասխանատու:

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

> Աստված չկա, ամեն ոք իր իսկ խղճի առջև է պատասխանատու:


  :Smile:  Ձեր այս խոսքերը ինձ հիշեցրեցին իմ մորաքրոջը, նա էլ նույն բանն է միշտ ասում.... 
       Իսկ ես նրա համար աղոթում եմ Աստծուն, որպեսզի բացվեն նրա հոգու աչքերը և նա վերջապես վերանա իր կոմունիստական մտածելակերպից ու տեսնի Ճշմարտությունը: Եվ կլինի դա, հավատացեք, ես հավատում եմ, և ես ձեր բոլորի համար էլ հենց այս պահին աղոթում եմ Երկնային Տիրոջը, սիրելի Հայեր..

----------


## Hrayr

> Ձեր այս խոսքերը ինձ հիշեցրեցին իմ մորաքրոջը, նա էլ նույն բանն է միշտ ասում.... 
> Իսկ ես նրա համար աղոթում եմ Աստծուն, որպեսզի բացվեն նրա հոգու աչքերը և նա վերջապես վերանա իր կոմունիստական մտածելակերպից ու տեսնի Ճշմարտությունը: Եվ կլինի դա, հավատացեք, ես հավատում եմ, և ես ձեր բոլորի համար էլ հենց այս պահին աղոթում եմ Երկնային Տիրոջը, սիրելի Հայեր..


Ես նույնպես միանում եմ քո աղոթքին.....
Սիրելի հավատացյալ ժողովուրդ միացեք և եկեք միասին աղոթենք Աստծուն մեր ազգի համար։ Եկեք մաիանանք մեր պապերին, որոնց աղոթքների պատասխանն է, որ այսօր մենք կանք ու հայ ենք կոչվում...

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

> Ես նույնպես միանում եմ քո աղոթքին.....
> Սիրելի հավատացյալ ժողովուրդ միացեք և եկեք միասին աղոթենք Աստծուն մեր ազգի համար։ Եկեք մաիանանք մեր պապերին, որոնց աղոթքների պատասխանն է, որ այսօր մենք կանք ու հայ ենք կոչվում...


   Այո, ինչ հրաշալի կլիներ, եթե մենք՝ Հայերս, համախմբված մեկ Հավատքով ու մեկ Սիրով, միանանք իրար Աղոթքով.... Եվ ես հավատում եմ, շատ շուտով բոլորս մեկտեղ բարձրաձայն ԱՂՈԹՔ ենք բարձրացնելու ԵՐԿԻՆՔ: Եվ Աստված լսելու ու պատասխանելու է ՄԵՐ ԱՂՈԹՔԻՆ: Եվ այդ օրվանից Հայն այլևս ոչ մի անգամ տխուր օր ծի տեսնելու, չի տեսնելու լաց, չի տեսնելու «մարտի 1»-եր ու նման չարագործություններ: 
    ԱՅՈ, հենց այդպես էլ լինելու է: 
    Միայն թե, Աստված ԱՍԱՑ - «....Եթե Ես կարողանայի մեկ մարդ գտնել ամեն ազգի մեջ, Ես կխնայեի երկիրը»:

----------


## britanya

> ..թե ինչ է նշանակում "Աստված",


Ահա, թե ինչ կարող եք կարդալ վիկիպեդիայում: Դժվար է սա ուղղակի բառային զուգադիպություն համարել, այնպես որ, փնտրեք «Աստված» բառի ծագումնաբանությունը պարսկական զրադաշտում:

Saoshyant
Saoshyant is a figure of Zoroastrian eschatology who brings about the final renovation of the world. The Avestan language name literally means "one who brings benefit," and is also used as common noun.
In scripture
In the Gathas, the most sacred hymns of Zoroastrianism and believed to have been composed by Zoroaster himself, the term is used to refer to the prophet's own mission and to his community of followers, who "bring benefit" to humanity. 'Saoshyant' may have been a term originally applied to Zoroaster himself (e.g. Yasna 46.3)[1]
In scripture, the common noun is also used as a generic to denote religious leaders, the plural being 'saoshyans', and another common noun airyaman "member of community" is an epithet of these saoshyans.
The standing epithet of the saviour figures is *'astvat-әrәta'* "justice incarnate," which has arta/asha "Truth" as an element of the name.[2] These saviours are those who follow Ahura Mazda's teaching "with acts inspired by asha" (Yasna 48.12).

----------


## Ramzes

Աստված հենց ինքն է ամեն ինչի արարիչը, մի փնտրեք նոր արարիչների:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Աստված"


պատասխան՝



> *God is a Concept by which we measure our pain*

----------


## Grace43

Աստված ամեն ինչի սկիզբն ու վերջն է…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մարդը ստեղծեց աստծուն իր իսկ կերպարանքով

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

Վերջերս ակումբցիներից մեկը Կրոն բաժնի թեմաներից մեկում տեղադրեց մի անգլիացի փիլիսոփայի արտահայտություն, որտեղ աստծոն ոչ ուղղակի կերպով համեմատում էր տիեզերքում ճախրոխ թեյնիկի հետ։ Ճիշտն ասած շատ տպավորիչ էր և հիմա ամեն անգամ մարմնավոր աստծո մասին լսելուց հիշում եմ այդ թեյնիկը, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  :Blush: , երկար սպիտակ մորուքով։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աստված նշանակում է մի շատ մեծ և շատ խելոք «հայ» 
Որ գործից տուն է եկել ու մտածում է ,ճիշտ արեց որ Եվաին վռնդեց Ադամի հետ թե սխալ արեց:
Եվ թարսի պես մեկն էլ չկա որ ճշտի, մեն մենակ է ողջ աշխարհում ,խեղճ մեծ հայ-հայր :Think:

----------


## Amaru

մեկ ա զգուշացումներից ժամկետը անցել ա  :Jpit:  

*հերթական տափակ թեման*

----------


## Freddie

> Վերջերս ակումբցիներից մեկը Կրոն բաժնի թեմաներից մեկում տեղադրեց մի անգլիացի փիլիսոփայի արտահայտություն, որտեղ աստծոն ոչ ուղղակի կերպով համեմատում էր տիեզերքում ճախրոխ թեյնիկի հետ։ Ճիշտն ասած շատ տպավորիչ էր և հիմա ամեն անգամ մարմնավոր աստծո մասին լսելուց հիշում եմ այդ թեյնիկը, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ , երկար սպիտակ մորուքով։


Վերջն էր գրածտ Մերկուրի ջան։  :Lol2:   :Hands Up: 





> Մարդը ստեղծեց աստծուն իր իսկ կերպարանքով


Մենք էլ ենք թեյնիկներ։ :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մարդու բանականությունը անսահմանափակ չէ, և մեր կյանքում տեղի ունեցող շատ երևույթներ դեռևս գիտականորեն չեն բացահայտվում. ստացվում  է այնպես, որ որտեղ մեր բանականությունը անզոր է, առաջ է գալիս Աստծո գաղափարը, և այս կամ այն երևույթը կապվում է Աստծո գոյությա հետ: Հիշենք միայն, որ հնում բնական երևույթները` անձրը, քամի, կապում էին աստվածների տրամադրության հետ: Այսօր մարդկությունը րի կարողանում բացահայտել աշխարհի ստեղծման առեղծվածը և ոչինչ չի մնում անելու, քան այն բացատրել Աստծու գոյությամբ…

----------


## Astrid

> Մարդու բանականությունը անսահմանափակ չէ, և մեր կյանքում տեղի ունեցող շատ երևույթներ դեռևս գիտականորեն չեն բացահայտվում. ստացվում  է այնպես, որ որտեղ մեր բանականությունը անզոր է, առաջ է գալիս Աստծո գաղափարը, և այս կամ այն երևույթը կապվում է Աստծո գոյությա հետ: Հիշենք միայն, որ հնում բնական երևույթները` անձրը, քամի, կապում էին աստվածների տրամադրության հետ: Այսօր մարդկությունը րի կարողանում բացահայտել աշխարհի ստեղծման առեղծվածը և ոչինչ չի մնում անելու, քան այն բացատրել Աստծու գոյությամբ…


Ասացդ հետաքրքիր է, բայց այնքան էլ խելացի բան չի մտացել, քարն ինքն իրեն մարդ է դարձել էվոլուցիայի շնորհիվ: ԴՆԹ-ն հենց այնպես ո՞նց կարող էր ստեղծվել ոչ մի բանից:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ասացդ հետաքրքիր է, բայց այնքան էլ խելացի բան չի մտացել, քարն ինքն իրեն մարդ է դարձել էվոլուցիայի շնորհիվ: ԴՆԹ-ն հենց այնպես ո՞նց կարող էր ստեղծվել ոչ մի բանից:



Իսկ այդ դեպքում Աստված ինչից է առաջացել?

----------


## Սելավի

Աստված  նշանակումա  Լույս  և  Սեր:

Ինչ  դժբախտությունա  չունենալ  Աստված:

Այսօր  միլիարդավոր  մարդիկ  վառվում  են  ցանկությունից,  որպեսզի  մեկը  միուսին  ապացուցի  իրենց  կաղապարված ուղեղի  իրականության  մասին:

Մի  առակ  եմ  ուզում  արտատպել  այստեղ  որը  կարդացել  եմ  հենց  այս  ֆորումում

Մի մարդ քայլում է ծովափով ու անվերջ մտացում է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ սկզբի և
այնպիսի հարցերի շուրջ , որոնց մասին շատ մտծողներ արտահայտվել են 
այսպես.
-«ԱՍՏԾՈ ճանապարհները անքննելի են...»
ԵՎ հանկարծ մի մանկան է հանդիպում, որը իր փոքրիկ դույլով օվկիանոսից
ջուր էր վերցնում ու լցնում ավազի մեջ իր իսկ կողմից փորված փոսի մեջ…
Մի քիչ նայելուց հետո այս մարդը երեխային ասում է.
-Այդ ի՞նչ ես անում:
-Ուզում եմ օվկիանոսը լցնել այս փոսի մեջ:
-Բալես ինչու՞ ես չարչարվում, չե՞ս հասկանում, որ էս ահռելի օվկիանոսը չես 
կարող տեղավորել այդ փոքրիկ փոսի մեջ:
Այդ խոսքերի վրա այս մանուկը հրեշտակ է դարնում ու հեռանում, ասելով.
-Իսկ դու ինչպ՞ս ես փորձում ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՅԻՆ իմաստությունը տեղավորել
այդ քո փոքրիկ ուղեղի մեջ ...

----------


## Astrid

> Իսկ այդ դեպքում Աստված ինչից է առաջացել?


Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան, ասում է Տեր Աստվածը, նա , որ Է-ն է և որ է և որ գալու է. Ամենակարողը:   Հայտնություն 1 :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան, ասում է Տեր Աստվածը, նա , որ Է-ն է և որ է և որ գալու է. Ամենակարողը:   Հայտնություն 1


Գրածդ իմա հարցին չի պատասխանում

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Astrid

> Գրածդ իմա հարցին չի պատասխանում


Պատասխանում է:

----------


## Grace43

Ես հանաձայն եմ Astrid-ի  հետ:Աստված հենց նրանով է Աստված,որ Նա ոչինչից չի առաջացել,Նրան ոչ-ոք չի ստեղծել,Նա եղել է հենց սկզբից ու Նա է ամենա-ամենան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես հանաձայն եմ Astrid-ի  հետ:Աստված հենց նրանով է Աստված,որ Նա ոչինչից չի առաջացել,Նրան ոչ-ոք չի ստեղծել,Նա եղել է հենց սկզբից ու Նա է ամենա-ամենան:


Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ Աստված էր ՍԿԻԶԲԸ. Իսկ էդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ էր?

----------


## Grace43

> Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ Աստված էր ՍԿԻԶԲԸ. Իսկ էդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ էր?


Լսի,դու ինքդ ասում ես,որ գրված է Աստված էր ՍԿԻԶԲԸ:Հենց այդ սկիզբից առաջ հնարավոր չէ,որ ինչ-որ բան եղած լինի:Օրինակ,եթե ինչ-որ համերգ է լինում,այն ունենում է սկիզբ,և,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հարցնի "Այդ սկզբից առաջ համերգի ժամանակ ի՞նչ եղավ"-անհեթեթ ա չէ հնչում:Իսկ քանի որ մեր ուղեղը սահմանափակ է,մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ Աստծո գերբնական էությունը ամբողջովին:Ուղակի երբ սկսում ես հավատալ,ապացույցներ այլևս հարկավոր չեն լինում,քանի որ Աստված քիչ-քիչ հայտնում է Իրեն…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լսի,դու ինքդ ասում ես,որ գրված է Աստված էր ՍԿԻԶԲԸ:Հենց այդ սկիզբից առաջ հնարավոր չէ,որ ինչ-որ բան եղած լինի:Օրինակ,եթե ինչ-որ համերգ է լինում,այն ունենում է սկիզբ,և,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հարցնի "Այդ սկզբից առաջ համերգի ժամանակ ի՞նչ եղավ"-անհեթեթ ա չէ հնչում:Իսկ քանի որ մեր ուղեղը սահմանափակ է,մենք չենք կարող հասկանալ Աստծո գերբնական էությունը ամբողջովին:Ուղակի երբ սկսում ես հավատալ,ապացույցներ այլևս հարկավոր չեն լինում,քանի որ Աստված քիչ-քիչ հայտնում է Իրեն…


Իսկ եթե այդ ՍԿԶԲԻՑ առաջ ոչինչ չի եղել, էլ ինչպես կարող էր ոչնչից ինչ-որ բան առաջանալ?

----------


## Astrid

> Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ Աստված էր ՍԿԻԶԲԸ. Իսկ էդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ էր?


Այսինքն Աստված է ամեն ինչի սկիզբն ու վերջը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տեր աստվածը չէր ասում ,ասում էր պատմողը, ներկայացնելով արարչին :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Astrid

> Տեր աստվածը չէր ասում ,ասում էր պատմողը, ներկայացնելով արարչին


"Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան, ասում է Տեր Աստվածը"

----------


## Մեղապարտ

[QUOTE=Astrid;1008969]"Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան, ասում է Տեր Աստվածը"[/QUOTE]

Ափսոսում եմ, բայց չի ասել :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Astrid

> Ափսոսում եմ, բայց չի ասել


Դու դա ինձ չես ասում, Աստվածաշնչին ու Աստծում ես ասում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դու դա ինձ չես ասում, Աստվածաշնչին ու Աստծում ես ասում:


Խնդիրը աստվածաբանական է ,այն ուղղված չէ աստծու դեմ ,այն պարզաբանում է մոտեցումը արարչական և աստվածային երևույթների նկատմանբ:
Աում է պատմողը ,աստծո մասին որը ենթադրում է արարչին  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Astrid

> Խնդիրը աստվածաբանական է ,այն ուղղված չէ աստծու դեմ ,այն պարզաբանում է մոտեցումը արարչական և աստվածային երևույթների նկատմանբ:
> Աում է պատմողը ,աստծո մասին որը ենթադրում է արարչին


Աստվածաշնչի սխալ մեկնաբանումը արդեն ուղղված է Աստծո դեմ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մի եղիր Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ................ :Hands Up:  :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Տեր աստվածը չէր ասում ,ասում էր պատմողը, ներկայացնելով արարչին


Հենց  քո  նշած  պատմողը՝  Սուրբ Հոգինա:  Որպեսզի  պարզ  լինի  քո  համար  պատկերացրա  դու  ունես  ընտանիք  չէ,՞  դու ,   հայրդ  ու  մայրդ՝   ձեզ  բոլորին  միասին  ասում  են  ընտանիք,  նույնն  էլ  պատկերացրա  այդ  եռաստվածությունա  ընտանիք,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  բարդ  ձևերով  ձևակերպեմ  ասածս, որպեսզի  հասկանալի  լինի:  Հիմա  ի՞նչ  էս  կարծում  քո  մայրդ  չի՞  կարող  պատմել  քո   հայրիկից,    կարողա  չէ,՞ քանի  որ  միշտ  իր  հետա  լինում,    նույն  ձևով  էլ  այդ  ընտանիքի  մեկ  «անդամը»  Սուրբ  Հոգին որը  Աստծու  Հոգինա  նկարագրումա  սկիզբը,  որ  ես  ու  դու  իմանանք  թե  ինչպես  առաջացավ   ամեն  բան:
  Այնպես  որ  դա  հենց  Աստված  էր  ասում,  քանի  որ  պատմողը  Սուրբ  Հոգինա:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հիմա պատկերացրու  կա որդի, կին և հայր և մի հատ էլ ծեր պապ :
Պապը դեռ երկար պետք է ապրի շատ երկա ,բնականավար քանի նա ապրում է ապաը նա  հայր է :Հիմա գալիս է մեկը և հայտարարում է որ պապը կա թե չկա կարևոր չէ ,
կարևորը պապի տղան է :Պապը պարտավոր է իր արարիչ լինելը մոռանա և ինքն էլ պետք է համարի որ  իր որդին է առաջինը:
Ինչ որ մի պատմող էլ գալիս և ասում է ,որ պապ չի եղել, եղել է տղան և տղան ասել է ... :Think:  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսինքն Աստված է ամեն ինչի սկիզբն ու վերջը:


Արդեն հոգնեցի!! Եթե Աստված ամեն ինչի սկիզբն էր, ապա այդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ կար: Եթե ոչինչ չկար, որտեղից առաջացավ աստված? Եթե ինչ-որ բան կար, ապա այդ ինչ-որ բանը որտեղից առաջացավ? Տրամաբանորեն չեք պատասխանում, այլ ցիտում եք աստվածաշունչը: Չնայած իմ տված հարցը պատասխան չունի…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Արդեն հոգնեցի!! Եթե Աստված ամեն ինչի սկիզբն էր, ապա այդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ կար: Եթե ոչինչ չկար, որտեղից առաջացավ աստված? Եթե ինչ-որ բան կար, ապա այդ ինչ-որ բանը որտեղից առաջացավ? Տրամաբանորեն չեք պատասխանում, այլ ցիտում եք աստվածաշունչը: Չնայած իմ տված հարցը պատասխան չունի…


Հետաքրքրությունը լավ բանա,բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ են լինում,որ մարդկային ուղեղը դժվարանումա պատկերացնել,օրինակ հենց քո հարցը:
Էդ հարցին պատասխան չկա,հավատում ես Աստծո ամեն ինչի Սկիզբ լինելուն`հավատա,  չես հավատում`  մի հավատա: Պետք չի ուղեղը ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնել անպատասխան հարցերով :Wink:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Արդեն հոգնեցի!! Եթե Աստված ամեն ինչի սկիզբն էր, ապա այդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ կար: Եթե ոչինչ չկար, որտեղից առաջացավ աստված? Եթե ինչ-որ բան կար, ապա այդ ինչ-որ բանը որտեղից առաջացավ? Տրամաբանորեն չեք պատասխանում, այլ ցիտում եք աստվածաշունչը: Չնայած իմ տված հարցը պատասխան չունի…


Իզուր մի փորձիր տրամաբանական պատասխան պոկել նրանցից, այդպես էլ չես ստանա։ Քրիստոնեությունը միշտ այդպիսի պատրաստի _պատասխաններ_ ունի  :Wink:  ։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հետաքրքրությունը լավ բանա,բայց մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ են լինում,որ մարդկային ուղեղը դժվարանումա պատկերացնել,օրինակ հենց քո հարցը:
> Էդ հարցին պատասխան չկա,հավատում ես Աստծո ամեն ինչի Սկիզբ լինելուն`հավատա,  չես հավատում`  մի հավատա: Պետք չի ուղեղը ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնել անպատասխան հարցերով



Հավատում եմ նրան, ինչ հասկանում եմ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իզուր մի փորձիր տրամաբանական պատասխան պոկել նրանցից, այդպես էլ չես ստանա։ Քրիստոնեությունը միշտ այդպիսի պատրաստի _պատասխաններ_ ունի  ։



Ճիշտ ես

----------


## Սելավի

Մի   հատ  առակ  գրեմ:
  Մի  գյուղում  ադաթա  լինում  որ  հարսը  սկեսրարի  հետ  պիտի  չխոսա:
Բայց  էս  հարսը  շատ  անուշ  աղջիկա  լինում  ու  սկեսրարը  ամեն  գնով  ուզումա  որ  իր  հարսը  խոսա  իր  հետ: 
   Հայրը  կանչումա  տղային,  ասումա  մի  հատ  ցուլիկ  մորթի,  տղեն  ասումա  այ  հեր  հարսանիքից  հետո  ընդհամենը  2  ցուլիկա  մնացել  արի  չմորթենք: Հերը  ասումա  չէ  գնա  ու  մորթի,  վերջը  տղեն  ցուլիկը  մորթումա,  հերը  ամբողջ  գյուղի  մեծամեծերին, իմաստուններին  ու  պատվավոր  մարդկանց  կանչումա  իր  տուն  ուտել  խմելու: 
   Լավ  քեֆ  անելուց  հետո  էս  հերը  բաժակա  բարձրացնում  ասումա  սիրելի  թանկագին  հյուրեր,  ես  ուզում  եմ  որ  այս  հարսի  ադաթը  հանեք  մեր  տնից  ես  ուզում  եմ  ազատ  լինեմ  էդ  ադաթից  ու  հարսիս  հետ  խոսամ:
 Ամենապատվավոր  մարդը  ոտքիյա  կանգնում  ասումա դու  շատ  պատվավոր  ու  իմաստուն   մարդ  էս  մեր  գյուղում,  եթե  այդպես  էս  ուզում  թող  քո  ուզածով  լինի,  դու  այլևս  ազատ  էս  այդ  ադաթից:
  Առավոտյան  երբ  հայրը  արթնանումա  ուրախ  ուրախ  հարսին  ասումա,  բալես  մի  հատ  ջուր  բեր  խմեմ:
  Հարսը  ասումա՝  ձեռ  էլ  ունես  ոտք  էլ  ունես  գնա  խմի:  Քիչ  անց  հայրը  նորից  դիմումա  հարսին  ասումա  մի  կտոր  հաց  դիր  ուտեմ:  
  Հարսը  ասումա  չհասկացա՝  խոհանոցի  տեղը  չգիտե՞ս  գնա  կեր: 
  Հայրը  կանչումա  տղային  ասումա  գնա  էն  ցուլիկը  մորթի,  տղեն  ասումա  այ  հեր  վերջի  ցուլիկնա, հերն  ասումա  ոչինչ  մորթի:
  Նորից  գյուղի  ջոջերին  հավաքումա  հերը,  լավ  ուտում  խմում  են,  վերջում  նորից  դիմումա  էդ  մարդկանց,  որպեսզի  վերականգնեն  էդ  հարսի   ադաթը  իրենց  տանը:
  Մեկը  բաժակա  բարձրացնում  ասումա  դու  շատ  պատվավոր  մարդ  էս  մեր  գյուղում  լավ  հարգանք  պատիվ  ունես, բայց  մինչև  հասկացար  հարսի  ադաթը,  վրեդ  2  ցուլիկ  նստեց: 

Իսկ  ի՞նչ   կնստի  ձեր  վրա,  մինչև  կարողանաք  տրբերել  Լույսը  խավարից:

 Դուք  ինքնուրույն  չեք  կարող  հասկանալ  ձեր  հարցի  պատասխանը  մինչև   չթողնեք  ձեր  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանությունը  ու  հասկանաք  որ  այն  ամենը  ինչը  տեսնում  եք  ու  շոշափում   եք  դա  ընդհամենը  Աստծու  ստեղծածի  տեսանելի  բաներն  են,  փորձեք  նաև  տեսնել  Աստծու  ստեղծած՝,  բայց   մարդու  աչքի  համար  անտեսանելի  բաները:

Յուդա 
10Իսկ սրանք հայհոյում են այն բանի դէմ‚ որ չգիտեն· եւ ինչ բաներ‚ որ բնազդով գիտեն‚ ինչպէս անբան անասունը‚ նրանցով էլ ապականւում են։ 
11Վա՜յ նրանց‚ որոնք Կայէնի ճանապարհով ընթացան եւ ըստ Բաաղամի մոլորութեան՝ սայթաքեցին վարձի յետեւից ընկնելով եւ կորան Կորխի պէս իրենց ըմբոստութեան պատճառով։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Թեման կոչվում էր ինչ' է նշանակում «աստված» որ ձեր «ինտելեկտը»  իզուր չվատնեք
տալիս եմ պատասխանը  «աստված » նշանակում է «ասի»այսինքն առաջինի՝  այսինքն արարչի կողմից տրված:
Բոլոր լեզուներում «աստված» բառը  ունի այս մեկնաբանությանը մոտիկ իմաստ : :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բոլոր լեզուներում «աստված» բառը  ունի այս մեկնաբանությանը մոտիկ իմաստ :


Չէ հա.. :Smile: 

Օրինակնե՞ր։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դուք  ինքնուրույն  չեք  կարող  հասկանալ  ձեր  հարցի  պատասխանը  մինչև   չթողնեք  *ձեր  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանությունը * ու  հասկանաք  որ  այն  ամենը  ինչը  տեսնում  եք  ու  շոշափում   եք  դա  ընդհամենը  Աստծու  ստեղծածի  տեսանելի  բաներն  են,  փորձեք  նաև  տեսնել  Աստծու  ստեղծած՝,  բայց   մարդու  աչքի  համար  անտեսանելի  բաները:


Պատրաստ եմ ցանկացած ասպարեզում քեզ հետ մրցել տրամաբանության առումով, և ընդհանրապես, աստվածաշնչյան մեկնաբանությունները ներկայացնելը տրամաբանության հետ կապ չունի: Ես փորձում եմ ամեն ինչ ինքնուրույն հասկանալ, հասնել էությանը, իսկ եթե որոշ հարցերում չի ստացվում, ապա կուրորեն չեմ հետևում տարբեր տեղեր գրված ոչ տրամաբանական բացատրություններին:

Կամ ասացեք, որ մեկն է ձեզանից ճշմարիտ հավատացյալ?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Չէ հա..
> 
> Օրինակնե՞ր։


Ռուսական  «ԲՈԳ»
Սկանդինավյան Աս :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Սելավի

> Պատրաստ եմ ցանկացած ասպարեզում քեզ հետ մրցել տրամաբանության առումով, և ընդհանրապես, աստվածաշնչյան մեկնաբանությունները ներկայացնելը տրամաբանության հետ կապ չունի: Ես փորձում եմ ամեն ինչ ինքնուրույն հասկանալ, հասնել էությանը, իսկ եթե որոշ հարցերում չի ստացվում, ապա կուրորեն չեմ հետևում տարբեր տեղեր գրված ոչ տրամաբանական բացատրություններին:
> 
> Կամ ասացեք, որ մեկն է ձեզանից ճշմարիտ հավատացյալ?


Սիրելի  հայրենակից  ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  ձեզ   հետ   մրցել,  որովհետև  համոզված  եմ   դուք ինձ  կհաղթեք  ցանկացած  ասպարեզում: 

Կարդա  առակը  մի  գուցե  կհասկանաս:
Մի  եգիպտացի  երիտասարդ  տղա,  որը  իր  տրամաբանելով  իմանումա  ամեն  ինչ,    մոտենումա  մի  իմաստունի   և  ասումա  որ  ես  չեմ  ընդունում  իմաստունների  ասածները,  նրանք  ճիշտ  բաներ  չեն  ասում,  և  դրա  նման  մի  քանի  բաներ:
Այս  իմաստունը  առանց  խոսքի  մատից  հանումա  մատանին  և  տալով  այդ  եգիպտացի  երիտասարդին   ասումա  տար  շուկա  և  տես  քանի  ոսկի  կտան  այս  մատանուն  շուկայի  ՎԱՃԱՌԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԸ :
   Ամբողջ  շուկայի  վաճառականները  այդ  մատանին  մեկ  արծաթից  ավել  չեն  գնահատում,  տղան  ետա  դառնում  և  ասումա  որ  շուկայում   մեկ  արծաթ  են  տալիս  ընդհամենը:
  Իմաստունը  ասումա,  հիմա  այդ  մատանին  տար  ոսկերիչի  մոտ  տես  ինչքան  կգնահատի:
 Երբ  բերումա  ոսկերիչի  մոտ,  ոսկերիչը  զննելով  այդ  մատանին  ասումա  1000  ոսկեդրամ  կտամ,  երիտասարդը  շշմումա  ու  արագ  ետա  դառնում,  որպեսզի  այդ  մասին  ասի  իմաստունին:
Իսկ  իմաստունը  ժպտալով  ասումա  այդ  տղային  « *հիմա  քո  գիտելիքները  և  տրամաբանությունը  այնքանա,  որքան  շուկայի  վաճառականների  գիտելիքները  և  տրամաբանությունները  թանկարժեք  իրերի  մասին:  Եթե  ուզում  էս  թանկարժեք  զարդեր  գնահատես  քո  տրամաբանությամբ  ապա  չես կարող,  պիտի  ամպայման  ոսկերիչ  դառնաս»:     *

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սիրելի  հայրենակից  ես  չեմ  պատրաստվում  ձեզ   հետ   մրցել,  որովհետև  համոզված  եմ   դուք ինձ  կհաղթեք  ցանկացած  ասպարեզում: 
> 
> Կարդա  առակը  մի  գուցե  կհասկանաս:
> Մի  եգիպտացի  երիտասարդ  տղա,  որը  իր  տրամաբանելով  իմանումա  ամեն  ինչ,    մոտենումա  մի  իմաստունի   և  ասումա  որ  ես  չեմ  ընդունում  իմաստունների  ասածները,  նրանք  ճիշտ  բաներ  չեն  ասում,  և  դրա  նման  մի  քանի  բաներ:
> Այս  իմաստունը  առանց  խոսքի  մատից  հանումա  մատանին  և  տալով  այդ  եգիպտացի  երիտասարդին   ասումա  տար  շուկա  և  տես  քանի  ոսկի  կտան  այս  մատանուն  շուկայի  ՎԱՃԱՌԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԸ :
>    Ամբողջ  շուկայի  վաճառականները  այդ  մատանին  մեկ  արծաթից  ավել  չեն  գնահատում,  տղան  ետա  դառնում  և  ասումա  որ  շուկայում   մեկ  արծաթ  են  տալիս  ընդհամենը:
>   Իմաստունը  ասումա,  հիմա  այդ  մատանին  տար  ոսկերիչի  մոտ  տես  ինչքան  կգնահատի:
>  Երբ  բերումա  ոսկերիչի  մոտ,  ոսկերիչը  զննելով  այդ  մատանին  ասումա  1000  ոսկեդրամ  կտամ,  երիտասարդը  շշմումա  ու  արագ  ետա  դառնում,  որպեսզի  այդ  մասին  ասի  իմաստունին:
> Իսկ  իմաստունը  ժպտալով  ասումա  այդ  տղային  « *հիմա  քո  գիտելիքները  և  տրամաբանությունը  այնքանա,  որքան  շուկայի  վաճառականների  գիտելիքները  և  տրամաբանությունները  թանկարժեք  իրերի  մասին:  Եթե  ուզում  էս  թանկարժեք  զարդեր  գնահատես  քո  տրամաբանությամբ  ապա  չես կարող,  պիտի  ամպայման  ոսկերիչ  դառնաս»:     *


Առակը փորձել ես հարմարեցնել, հաջող չի ստացվել: 
Մատանի գնահատելը տրամաբանության հետ կապ չունի, և իմ կարծիքով` առակում տրամաբանությունը բառը չի էլ եղել, դա դու ես ներմուծել:

----------


## Սելավի

> Առակը փորձել ես հարմարեցնել, հաջող չի ստացվել: 
> Մատանի գնահատելը տրամաբանության հետ կապ չունի, և իմ կարծիքով` առակում տրամաբանությունը բառը չի էլ եղել, դա դու ես ներմուծել:


Եթե  անգամ  առակից  հանենք  տրամաբանություն  բառը՝  մևնույննա,  ասելիքի  իմաստը  չի  փոխվում,  դու  ուղիղ  տրամաբանում  էս  այնքան  ինչքան  քո  խելքնա  քեզ  թույլ  տալիս,  բայց  դու  պատրաստվում  էս  վիճաբանել  մի  բանից,  ինչում  բացարձակ  տրամաբանել  պետք  չի,  այստեղ  ընդհամենը  հավատքա  պետք  ոչ  թե  տրամաբանություն:
  Անկեղծ՝  ինձ  թվում  էր  թե  դու  կհասկանաիր  առակի  իմաստը: 
Հուսով  եմ  էլ  առիթ  չեմ  ունենա  առակ  գրելու:

Հիմա մի  քիչ  շեղվելուվ  նյութից  և  որպեսզի  քեզ  էլ  հնարավորություն  տանք   տրամաբանես,    քանի  որ  քո  տրամաբանությամբ  դու  կարող  էս  վիճաբանել  *ցանկացած  թեմայից*,  տրամաբանիր  խնդրեմ,  ինչույա՞  ադամանդի  ճշգրիտ տաշվածքի դեպքում  վերևի  և  ներքևի   անկյունների   գումարը  կազմում  77 աստիճան:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Թեման կոչվում էր ինչ' է նշանակում «աստված» որ ձեր «ինտելեկտը»  իզուր չվատնեք
> տալիս եմ պատասխանը  «աստված » նշանակում է «ասի»այսինքն առաջինի՝  այսինքն արարչի կողմից տրված:
> Բոլոր լեզուներում «աստված» բառը  ունի այս մեկնաբանությանը մոտիկ իմաստ :


Այդպիսի նորությունը միանգամից չեն ասում, մի քիչ նախապատրաստում են` հետո, Տեր հայր, կամ Հայր սուրբ... Ներեցեք, չգիտեմ Ձեր հոգեւոր աստիճանը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան, ասում է Տեր Աստվածը, նա , որ Է-ն է և որ է և որ գալու է. Ամենակարողը:   Հայտնություն 1


Աստվածների մասին այդքան շուտ կարծիքները վերջացան:՞ :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Astrid

> Աստվածների մասին այդքան շուտ կարծիքները վերջացան:՞


Մեկ Աստված կա: Նրա մասին կարելի է շատ խոսել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե  անգամ  առակից  հանենք  տրամաբանություն  բառը՝  մևնույննա,  ասելիքի  իմաստը  չի  փոխվում,  դու  ուղիղ  տրամաբանում  էս  այնքան  ինչքան  քո  խելքնա  քեզ  թույլ  տալիս,  բայց  դու  պատրաստվում  էս  վիճաբանել  մի  բանից,  ինչում  բացարձակ  տրամաբանել  պետք  չի,  այստեղ  ընդհամենը  հավատքա  պետք  ոչ  թե  տրամաբանություն:
>   Անկեղծ՝  ինձ  թվում  էր  թե  դու  կհասկանաիր  առակի  իմաստը: 
> Հուսով  եմ  էլ  առիթ  չեմ  ունենա  առակ  գրելու:
> 
> Հիմա մի  քիչ  շեղվելուվ  նյութից  և  որպեսզի  քեզ  էլ  հնարավորություն  տանք   տրամաբանես,    քանի  որ  քո  տրամաբանությամբ  դու  կարող  էս  վիճաբանել  *ցանկացած  թեմայից*,  տրամաբանիր  խնդրեմ,  ինչույա՞  ադամանդի  ճշգրիտ տաշվածքի դեպքում  վերևի  և  ներքևի   անկյունների   գումարը  կազմում  77 աստիճան:


Ես առակի իմաստը շատ լավ հասկանում եմ ու նորից եմ պնդում, որ դա մեր խոսակցության հետ կապ չունի:
Ինչ վերաբերում է ադամանդին, ապա եթե դու գտնում ես, որ դա տրամաբանության, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական պատրաստվածության հարց է, ապա խնդրում եմ գծագրով նշի, թե կոնկրետ որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը և ես անպայման կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեկ Աստված կա: Նրա մասին կարելի է շատ խոսել:


Հայերենում ունենք երկու բառ արարիչ և աստված   մի թե՞ նրնաց մեջ տաբերություն չկա

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես առակի իմաստը շատ լավ հասկանում եմ ու նորից եմ պնդում, որ դա մեր խոսակցության հետ կապ չունի:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ադամանդին, ապա եթե դու գտնում ես, որ դա տրամաբանության, այլ ոչ թե մասնագիտական պատրաստվածության հարց է, ապա խնդրում եմ գծագրով նշի, թե կոնկրետ որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը և ես անպայման կպատասխանեմ:


Սիրելի  Հայրենակից  արի  թողնենք  այս  կերպ  շբվելու  միջոցը   ես  ամենևին  չեմ  ցանկանում  քեզ  հետ  վիճաբանել  մի  հարցի  շուրջ  ինչից  դու  դեռ շատ  հեռու  էս:  
    Պարզապես  կուզենաի  որ  իմանաիր  Աստվածաշունչը  գրված  չի,  որպեսզի  տրամաբանեն,  այլ  գրվածա,  որպեսզի հավատքով   կարդան  և  իմաստություն  ձեռք  բերեն  ու  փրկություն  ունենան, այդ  գիրքը  անրադառնումա  մեր  կյանքի  ցանկացած  բնագավառի   ու  տալիսա  գիտելիքներ,  որոնց  պիտի  հավատքով  մոտենանք  ոչ  թե  տրամաբանությամբ: 
Պարզապես  խնդրիր  Աստծուն  հավատքով  և  կնկատես  որ  մոտդ  փոփոխություններա  սկսվում  և  այլևս  այս  հարցին  չես  մոտենա  ծաղրանքով  կամ  հեգնանքով,  անգամ  կսկսես  գիտակցել  որ  դու  երբեք  էլ  չես  կարող  ոչ  մեկի  հետ  տրամաբանորեն  վիճաբանել   *ցանկացած  հարցի*  շուրջ: 
  Աստված  ցույց  կտա  քո  հպարտությունը  և  կխոնհարեցնի  այնքան,  մինչև  դու  ինքդ  կզգաս  համ  քո,  համ  էլ  մարդկային  տրամաբանության   ճղճիմությունը  այս  հարցի  շուրջ:
  Իսկ  ադամանդի  անկյունների  թվերը  չեմ  ասում  հենց մենակ  այն  պարզ  պատճառով,  որպեսզի  քեզ  չդնեմ  վատ  դրության  մեջ:
  Ես՝ ինչպես  նաև  դու  լավ  հասկանում  ենք  որ  ընդհամենը  քո  մի  արտահայտությունը  քեզ  դրեց   շատ  վատ  վիճակի  մեջ,  հուսով  եմ  էլ  երբեք  ոչ  մի  առիթով  չես  պնդի  թե  կարող  էս   տրամաբանորեն  վիճաբանել  ցանկացած  թեմայով:
  Հիշի  այն  ինչը  որ  գիտես  համեմատած  նրա  հետ  ինչը  որ  չգիտես, դա  ընդհամենը  մի  կաթիլա  օվկիանոսի  մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Հայերենում ունենք երկու բառ արարիչ և աստված   մի թե՞ նրնաց մեջ տաբերություն չկա


Ոչ  չկա  Վանական,՝  որովհետև  Արարիչը  հենց  Աստվածնա,  Աստված  մեկա,  բայց   Աստվածաշնչում  ունի  շատ  անուններ: 
Ինչպես  հիմա  քեզ  դիմում  ենք  Վանական,  բայց  գիտենք  որ  դու  օրինակ՝  Գագոն  էս,  մի  գուցե  ուրիշ  ֆորումում  էլ   ուզենաս  որ  քեզ    կաթողիկոսով  դիմեն,   հո  չի  նշանակում  որ  դու  էլ    Գագոն    չես:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հարգելի' Սելավի, շատ լավ հասկանում եմ Ձեր ընտրած տակտիկան և վստահեցնում եմ Ձեզ, որ ես ամենևին էլ վատ դրության մեջ չեմ ընկել: Նախ անդրադառնամ Ձեր գրածին. ասում եք, որ 



> 1. ”Աստվածաշունչը գրված չի, որպեսզի տրամաբանեն, այլ գրվածա, որպեսզի հավատքով կարդան և իմաստություն ձեռք բերեն ու փրկություն ունենան, այդ գիրքը անրադառնումա մեր կյանքի ցանկացած բնագավառի ու տալիսա գիտելիքներ, որոնց պիտի հավատքով մոտենանք ոչ թե տրամաբանությամբ”:


Իսկ միթե իմաստության ձեռք բերման ամենակարևոր աղբյուրը տրամաբանույունը չի: Երբ արտաքին աշխարհի մասին մենք մեր զգայարանների միջոցով տեղեկություն ենք ստանում, դա մեզ թույլ է տալիս ճանաչել երևույթների արտաքին բնույթը, իսկ ներքինին կարելի հասնել միայն դատողության և տրամաբանության շնորհիվ: Իսկ ինչու աստվածաշնչում չի հիշատակվում գիտության ժամանակաից որևէ նվաճման մասին: Չնայած եթե Ձեզ պես մտածեին աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ, ապա գիտությունը ընդհանրապես չէր զարգանա, քանի որ աստվածաշնչում չկա, օրինակ, համակարգիչ պատրաստելու սխեման, և մեր խոսակցությունը շարունակելու համար ես ստիպված կլինի աղավնիի ոտքին պապիրուսի կտորի վրա գրված երկտող կապեի և Ձեզ ուղարկեի: Աստվածաշունչը, սիրելիս, մեզ ճիշտ ապրել և բարոյականություն քարոզում, այն իմաստության աղբյուր չէ, ինչպես և հավատը իմաստության աղբյուր չէ: 



> 2. “Աստված ցույց կտա քո հպարտությունը և կխոնհարեցնի այնքան, մինչև դու ինքդ կզգաս համ քո, համ էլ մարդկային տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը այս հարցի շուրջ”:


Իմ և մարդկային տրամաբանությունների տարանջատումը հատուկ ես արել, թե դա ուղղակի քո ոչ ուշադիր լինելու հետևանք է?



> 3. Իսկ ադամանդի անկյունների թվերը չեմ ասում հենց մենակ այն պարզ պատճառով, որպեսզի քեզ չդնեմ վատ դրության մեջ:
> Ես՝ ինչպես նաև դու լավ հասկանում ենք որ ընդհամենը քո մի արտահայտությունը քեզ դրեց շատ վատ վիճակի մեջ, հուսով եմ էլ երբեք ոչ մի առիթով չես պնդի թե կարող էս տրամաբանորեն վիճաբանել ցանկացած թեմայով:


Երբ ես ասեցի, որ Ձեզ հետ տրամաբանության առումով կարող եմ մրցել ցանկացած թեմայով, ոչ ցանկանում էի գլուխ գովել, ոչ էլ ցույց տալ իմ առավելությունը Ձեր նկատմամբ: Պարզապես, եթե չճանաչելով ինձ` փորձել եք ճղճիմ համարել իմ տրամաբանությունը, ուստի Աստված պետք է որ Ձեզ ավելի մեծ տրամաբանությամբ օժտած լիներ: Ես գնահատում եմ նաև Ձեր մեծահոգությունը և հոգածությունը իմ հանդեպ, որ չեք ցանկանում ինձ վատ իրավիճակի մեջ դնել (որտեղ Ձեր խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ես արդեն հայտնվել եմ), բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես պնդում եմ, որ Ձեր առաջադրած խնդրի հետ կապված տաք այն ինֆորմացիան, որը կապված է ճանաչողության հետ, իսկ ինչ կապված է տրամաբանության հետ, կավելացնեմ ես և Ձեզ կմատուցեմ պատասխանը:



> 4 Հիշի  այն  ինչը  որ  գիտես  համեմատած  նրա  հետ  ինչը  որ  չգիտես, դա  ընդհամենը  մի  կաթիլա  օվկիանոսի  մեջ:


Ես դա գիտեմ, բայց գիտելիքը և տրամաբանությունը տարբեր բաներ են, ինչպես և տարբեր են իմ և Ձեր պատկերացումները տրամաբանության մասին:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեկ Աստված կա: Նրա մասին կարելի է շատ խոսել:


Դե շարունակիր ,ես սպասում եմ

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարգելի' Սելավի, շատ լավ հասկանում եմ Ձեր ընտրած տակտիկան և վստահեցնում եմ Ձեզ, որ ես ամենևին էլ վատ դրության մեջ չեմ ընկել: Նախ անդրադառնամ Ձեր գրածին. ասում եք, որ 
> 
> Իսկ միթե իմաստության ձեռք բերման ամենակարևոր աղբյուրը տրամաբանույունը չի: Երբ արտաքին աշխարհի մասին մենք մեր զգայարանների միջոցով տեղեկություն ենք ստանում, դա մեզ թույլ է տալիս ճանաչել երևույթների արտաքին բնույթը, իսկ ներքինին կարելի հասնել միայն դատողության և տրամաբանության շնորհիվ: Իսկ ինչու աստվածաշնչում չի հիշատակվում գիտության ժամանակաից որևէ նվաճման մասին: Չնայած եթե Ձեզ պես մտածեին աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ, ապա գիտությունը ընդհանրապես չէր զարգանա, քանի որ աստվածաշնչում չկա, օրինակ, համակարգիչ պատրաստելու սխեման, և մեր խոսակցությունը շարունակելու համար ես ստիպված կլինի աղավնիի ոտքին պապիրուսի կտորի վրա գրված երկտող կապեի և Ձեզ ուղարկեի: Աստվածաշունչը, սիրելիս, մեզ ճիշտ ապրել և բարոյականություն քարոզում, այն իմաստության աղբյուր չէ, ինչպես և հավատը իմաստության աղբյուր չէ: 
> 
> Իմ և մարդկային տրամաբանությունների տարանջատումը հատուկ ես արել, թե դա ուղղակի քո ոչ ուշադիր լինելու հետևանք է?
> 
> Երբ ես ասեցի, որ Ձեզ հետ տրամաբանության առումով կարող եմ մրցել ցանկացած թեմայով, ոչ ցանկանում էի գլուխ գովել, ոչ էլ ցույց տալ իմ առավելությունը Ձեր նկատմամբ: Պարզապես, եթե չճանաչելով ինձ` փորձել եք ճղճիմ համարել իմ տրամաբանությունը, ուստի Աստված պետք է որ Ձեզ ավելի մեծ տրամաբանությամբ օժտած լիներ: Ես գնահատում եմ նաև Ձեր մեծահոգությունը և հոգածությունը իմ հանդեպ, որ չեք ցանկանում ինձ վատ իրավիճակի մեջ դնել (որտեղ Ձեր խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ես արդեն հայտնվել եմ), բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես պնդում եմ, որ Ձեր առաջադրած խնդրի հետ կապված տաք այն ինֆորմացիան, որը կապված է ճանաչողության հետ, իսկ ինչ կապված է տրամաբանության հետ, կավելացնեմ ես և Ձեզ կմատուցեմ պատասխանը:
> 
> Ես դա գիտեմ, բայց գիտելիքը և տրամաբանությունը տարբեր բաներ են, ինչպես և տարբեր են իմ և Ձեր պատկերացումները տրամաբանության մասին:


Հարգելի  հայրենակից  երբ  ես  շեշտել  եմ  քո  և  մարդկության  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանության  մասին,  այստեղ  պարզ  երևումա  որ  ես  նույնպես  այդ  մարդկության  մի  մասնիկն  եմ  և  հետևաբար   այդ  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանությունը  նույնպես   ինձ  էլա  վերաբերվում, իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվումա  քեզ  առանձին  շեշտելուն  դա  հետևությունա  էն  բանի,  որ  ես  երբեք  չեի  հանդիպել  այնպիսի  մի  մարդու,  որը  կարող  էր  հայտարարել,  թե  ինքը  կարող  է  տրամաբանորեն  վիճաբանել  ցանկացած  թեմայով:  Դեռ  ավելին  չէի  ասի  որ  Աստված  ինձ  ավելի  մեծ  տրամաբանությամբա  օժտել  քան  թե  քեզ,  մի  գուցե՝  և  ոչ  թե  մի  գուցե,  այլ  հաստատ  քո  տրամաբանությունը  մի  քանի  անգամ  գերազանցումա  իմ  տրամաբանությանը,  բայց  սա  առիթ  չի  տալիս,  որպեսզի  հայտարարես  թե  դու  տրամաբանորեն  կբանավիճես  ցանկացած  թեմայով:

   Իչպես  դու  էս  նշում  ասելով,  *Իսկ միթե՞ իմաստության ձեռք բերման ամենակարևոր աղբյուրը տրամաբանույունը չի*:  Ասեմ  քեզ  ոչ՝  *իմաստության  սկիզբը  Աստծուց  վախենալն  է:*  Հիմա  տես,  սա  էլ  ոչ  մի  տրամաբանության  չի  ենթարկվում,  բայց  հավատացողի  համար  սա  պետք  չի  որպեսզի   տրամաբանությամբ  անալիզ  անի,  երբ  հավատքով  կնդունես  այս  խոսքերի  ճշմարտացիությունը  կհասկանաս  որ  դա  այդպեսա:  Կամ  ասում  էս   *Երբ արտաքին աշխարհի մասին մենք մեր զգայարանների միջոցով տեղեկություն ենք ստանում, դա մեզ թույլ է տալիս ճանաչել երևույթների արտաքին բնույթը, իսկ ներքինին կարելի հասնել միայն դատողության և տրամաբանության շնորհիվ:*
եթե  այդպես  է  ապա  մենք  բոլորս  տեսնում  ենք  որ աշխարհը  գնումա  գլբալիզացիայի  անգամ  Հայաստանը  եթե  չցանկանա  էլ  մևնույննա  նրան  մցնելու  են  եվրոպայի  մեջ,  ու  բոլոր  այդ  միացած  պետությունները  միասին  հիշեցնելու  են  վաղեմի  փլուզված  Հռոմ  կայսրությունը:   
  Ինչու՞  են  ուզում  այդ  բոլոր  ազգերին  ղեկավարեն  մեկ  կենտրոնից,  սա  արտաքին  տեսանելի  պահնա,  կարող  էս  տրամաբանել  և  գտնել  ներքին  և չերևացող  նպատակը  այս  ամենի:   Համոզված  եմ  չես  կարող  տրամաբանել  քո  դատողությամբ, մինչև  չկարդաս     Հայտնության  գիրքը,  իսկ  եթե  անգամ  տրամաբանես  քո  դատողությամ  առանց  կարդալու  այդ  գիրքը,  քեզ  ծիծաղելի  վիճակի  մեջ  կդնես:

   Քանի  որ  դու  դեռ  պնդում  ես  ադամանդի  անկյունների  հետ  կապված  հարցը  ու  համարում  էս  դա  իմ  սուբեկտիվ  կարծիքը,  կփորձեմ  որ դու  նույնպես  այդ  սուբեկտիվ  կարծիքս   իմ  հետ  կիսես: 
  Խոսքս  վերաբերվումա  վերևի  8  և  ներքևի  8  գրանների  անկյուններին,  վերևի  8  գրանները  տաշված  են  մի  որոշակի  անկյան  տակ,  նույնպես  ներքևի  8  գրաններն  են  տաշված որոշակի  անկյան  տակ,  հիմա  այդ   որոշակի  անկյունների  գումարը  ճշգրիտ  տաշվածքի  դեպքում  կազմումա  77  աստիճան  ինչու՞:  Եթե  կկամենաս կարող  եմ  ասել  նաև  վերևի  և  ներքևի  անկյունների  թվերը,  բայց  դա  գործին  չի  օգնում:
  Կներես,  բայց  ես  չեի  ուզում  էլ  շարունակել  այս  ադամանդի  թեման,  սակայն  դու  երրորդ  անգամ  պնդեցիր,   ուրեմ  տրամաբանիր  սպասում  եմ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Երբ ես ասեցի, որ Ձեզ հետ տրամաբանության առումով կարող եմ մրցել ցանկացած թեմայով, ոչ ցանկանում էի գլուխ գովել, ոչ էլ ցույց տալ իմ առավելությունը Ձեր նկատմամբ: Պարզապես, եթե չճանաչելով ինձ` փորձել եք ճղճիմ համարել իմ տրամաբանությունը, ուստի Աստված պետք է որ Ձեզ ավելի մեծ տրամաբանությամբ օժտած լիներ:


Ներեցեք, որ ներխուժում եմ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ, եւ ամենեւին նկրտում չունեմ փաստաբանի դեր ստանձնել, առավել եւս` համոզված եմ, որ սելավին առանց իմ օգնության էլ յոլա կգնա... Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ նա նկատի էր ունեցել ոչ թե ձեր տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը, այլ ընդհանրապես տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը` Աստվածային գործերի քննության ժամանակ: Ես ինքս համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ կան երեւույթներ, որոնք անհնար է քննել տրամաբանորեն, քանի որ մեզ ընդամենը հասու է այն, ինչ մենք պետք է գիտենանք, իմա` Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք` հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում, թե ոչ: Առավել եւս, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ տրամաբանությունը, գլոբալ առումով, եւս աստվածային արարչագործության մասնիկ է: Այսինքն, մենք ուզում ենք Աստծո գործերը մեկնել այն հնարավությունով, որը ինքն է պարգեւել մեզ այնքանով, որքանով դա մեզ անհրաժեշտ է, մեկին շատ, մյուսին` քիչ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, ճղճիմ, կենցաղային անհրաժեշտության քանակով: 

Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալ մեկնակետ է ընտրված բանավեճի համար: Մենք կամ միանշանակ ընդունում ենք, որ "անքննելի են գործերն Աստծո", կամ ընկնում ենք մի հորձանուտի մեջ, որը մեզ հանգեցնելու է հակման` դեպի աստվածամերժությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարգելի  հայրենակից  երբ  ես  շեշտել  եմ  քո  և  մարդկության  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանության  մասին,  այստեղ  պարզ  երևումա  որ  ես  նույնպես  այդ  մարդկության  մի  մասնիկն  եմ  և  հետևաբար   այդ  ճղճիմ  տրամաբանությունը  նույնպես   ինձ  էլա  վերաբերվում, իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվումա  քեզ  առանձին  շեշտելուն  դա  հետևությունա  էն  բանի,  որ  ես  երբեք  չեի  հանդիպել  այնպիսի  մի  մարդու,  որը  կարող  էր  հայտարարել,  թե  ինքը  կարող  է  տրամաբանորեն  վիճաբանել  ցանկացած  թեմայով:  Դեռ  ավելին  չէի  ասի  որ  Աստված  ինձ  ավելի  մեծ  տրամաբանությամբա  օժտել  քան  թե  քեզ,  մի  գուցե՝  և  ոչ  թե  մի  գուցե,  այլ  հաստատ  քո  տրամաբանությունը  մի  քանի  անգամ  գերազանցումա  իմ  տրամաբանությանը,  բայց  սա  առիթ  չի  տալիս,  որպեսզի  հայտարարես  թե  դու  տրամաբանորեն  կբանավիճես  ցանկացած  թեմայով:
> 
>    Իչպես  դու  էս  նշում  ասելով,  *Իսկ միթե՞ իմաստության ձեռք բերման ամենակարևոր աղբյուրը տրամաբանույունը չի*:  Ասեմ  քեզ  ոչ՝  *իմաստության  սկիզբը  Աստծուց  վախենալն  է:*  Հիմա  տես,  սա  էլ  ոչ  մի  տրամաբանության  չի  ենթարկվում,  բայց  հավատացողի  համար  սա  պետք  չի  որպեսզի   տրամաբանությամբ  անալիզ  անի,  երբ  հավատքով  կնդունես  այս  խոսքերի  ճշմարտացիությունը  կհասկանաս  որ  դա  այդպեսա:  Կամ  ասում  էս   *Երբ արտաքին աշխարհի մասին մենք մեր զգայարանների միջոցով տեղեկություն ենք ստանում, դա մեզ թույլ է տալիս ճանաչել երևույթների արտաքին բնույթը, իսկ ներքինին կարելի հասնել միայն դատողության և տրամաբանության շնորհիվ:*
> եթե  այդպես  է  ապա  մենք  բոլորս  տեսնում  ենք  որ աշխարհը  գնումա  գլբալիզացիայի  անգամ  Հայաստանը  եթե  չցանկանա  էլ  մևնույննա  նրան  մցնելու  են  եվրոպայի  մեջ,  ու  բոլոր  այդ  միացած  պետությունները  միասին  հիշեցնելու  են  վաղեմի  փլուզված  Հռոմ  կայսրությունը:   
>   Ինչու՞  են  ուզում  այդ  բոլոր  ազգերին  ղեկավարեն  մեկ  կենտրոնից,  սա  արտաքին  տեսանելի  պահնա,  կարող  էս  տրամաբանել  և  գտնել  ներքին  և չերևացող  նպատակը  այս  ամենի:   Համոզված  եմ  չես  կարող  տրամաբանել  քո  դատողությամբ, մինչև  չկարդաս     Հայտնության  գիրքը,  իսկ  եթե  անգամ  տրամաբանես  քո  դատողությամ  առանց  կարդալու  այդ  գիրքը,  քեզ  ծիծաղելի  վիճակի  մեջ  կդնես:
> 
>    Քանի  որ  դու  դեռ  պնդում  ես  ադամանդի  անկյունների  հետ  կապված  հարցը  ու  համարում  էս  դա  իմ  սուբեկտիվ  կարծիքը,  կփորձեմ  որ դու  նույնպես  այդ  սուբեկտիվ  կարծիքս   իմ  հետ  կիսես: 
>   Խոսքս  վերաբերվումա  վերևի  8  և  ներքևի  8  գրանների  անկյուններին,  վերևի  8  գրանները  տաշված  են  մի  որոշակի  անկյան  տակ,  նույնպես  ներքևի  8  գրաններն  են  տաշված որոշակի  անկյան  տակ,  հիմա  այդ   որոշակի  անկյունների  գումարը  ճշգրիտ  տաշվածքի  դեպքում  կազմումա  77  աստիճան  ինչու՞:  Եթե  կկամենաս կարող  եմ  ասել  նաև  վերևի  և  ներքևի  անկյունների  թվերը,  բայց  դա  գործին  չի  օգնում:
>   Կներես,  բայց  ես  չեի  ուզում  էլ  շարունակել  այս  ադամանդի  թեման,  սակայն  դու  երրորդ  անգամ  պնդեցիր,   ուրեմ  տրամաբանիր  սպասում  եմ:



Լավ Աստվածաշնչյան թեմայով էլ չվիճենք, քանի որ ընդհանուր հայտարարի այդպես էլ չենք գա: Դու փորձիր հավատով հասնել իմաստնության, իսկ ես տրամաբանությամբ:
Ինչ վերաբերում է գլոբալիզացիայի խնդրին, ապա ես դրա մասին իմ կարծիքն ունեմ, որը ինձ թվում է, որ  չի համընկնի ձերի հետ, քանի որ ն կապված է  հրեաների հետ:  
Ինչ վերաբերում է ադամանդին, ապա դու այդպես էլ ինֆորմացի չտվեցիր դրա մասին, դա նույնն է եթե ես քեզ խնդրեմ տրամաբանորեն պատասխանել, թե բազմանկյան մակերես ինչքան է եւ չասեմ, թե քանի կողմ ունի այդ բազմանկյունը, ինչ չափ ունեն դրա կողմերը:
Ասում ես "Խոսքս  վերաբերվումա  վերևի  8  և  ներքևի  8  գրանների  անկյուններին", ես ես չգիտեմ թե գրանն ինչ ա ? նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում, թե որ անկյունների  մասին ա խոսքը : Դրա համար եթե իմեյլիդ հասցեն ասես, քեզ կուղարկում ադամանդի մի քանի գծագիր: Խնդրում են նշիր, թե որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը, եւ տուր այն իմֆորմացիան, որը ադամանդագործությունից գաղափար չունեցող մարդում թույլ կտա պատկերացում կազմել ադամանդի կառուցվածքի, նրա կողների թվի կամ մի խոսքով տուր ինձ քո առաջարկած խնդրի ելակետային պայմանները: Ու խնդրում եմ "իմ հանդեպ հոգածություն"ցուցաբերելով չմերժես, քանի որ առաջադրածդ խնդիրը հետաքրքրություն առաջադրեց քո մեջ: 
Եվ մի հարց էլ, եթե թույլ կտաս. դու կատարու՞մ ես Աստծո բոլոր պատվիրանները:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Ներեցեք, որ ներխուժում եմ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ, եւ ամենեւին նկրտում չունեմ փաստաբանի դեր ստանձնել, առավել եւս` համոզված եմ, որ սելավին առանց իմ օգնության էլ յոլա կգնա... Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ նա նկատի էր ունեցել ոչ թե ձեր տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը, այլ ընդհանրապես տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը` Աստվածային գործերի քննության ժամանակ: Ես ինքս համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ կան երեւույթներ, որոնք անհնար է քննել տրամաբանորեն, քանի որ մեզ ընդամենը հասու է այն, ինչ մենք պետք է գիտենանք, իմա` Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք` հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում, թե ոչ: Առավել եւս, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ տրամաբանությունը, գլոբալ առումով, եւս աստվածային արարչագործության մասնիկ է: Այսինքն, մենք ուզում ենք Աստծո գործերը մեկնել այն հնարավությունով, որը ինքն է պարգեւել մեզ այնքանով, որքանով դա մեզ անհրաժեշտ է, մեկին շատ, մյուսին` քիչ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, ճղճիմ, կենցաղային անհրաժեշտության քանակով: 
> 
> Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալ մեկնակետ է ընտրված բանավեճի համար: Մենք կամ միանշանակ ընդունում ենք, որ "անքննելի են գործերն Աստծո", կամ ընկնում ենք մի հորձանուտի մեջ, որը մեզ հանգեցնելու է հակման` դեպի աստվածամերժությունը:


Ես շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար. հավատացեք եւ փրկություն գտեք, իսկ իմ Աստվածը իմ ներսում է՝ իմ խիղճը, իմ բարոյականությունը, իմ դատողությունը , իմ տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Astrid

> Դե շարունակիր ,ես սպասում եմ


Իսկ հատկապես ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ գրեմ, ի՞նչն է հետաքրքիր:  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ներեցեք, որ ներխուժում եմ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ, եւ ամենեւին նկրտում չունեմ փաստաբանի դեր ստանձնել, առավել եւս` համոզված եմ, որ սելավին առանց իմ օգնության էլ յոլա կգնա... Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ նա նկատի էր ունեցել ոչ թե ձեր տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը, այլ ընդհանրապես տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը` Աստվածային գործերի քննության ժամանակ: Ես ինքս համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ կան երեւույթներ, որոնք անհնար է քննել տրամաբանորեն, քանի որ մեզ ընդամենը հասու է այն, ինչ մենք պետք է գիտենանք, իմա` Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք` հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում, թե ոչ: Առավել եւս, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ տրամաբանությունը, գլոբալ առումով, եւս աստվածային արարչագործության մասնիկ է: Այսինքն, մենք ուզում ենք Աստծո գործերը մեկնել այն հնարավությունով, որը ինքն է պարգեւել մեզ այնքանով, որքանով դա մեզ անհրաժեշտ է, մեկին շատ, մյուսին` քիչ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, ճղճիմ, կենցաղային անհրաժեշտության քանակով: 
> 
> Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալ մեկնակետ է ընտրված բանավեճի համար: Մենք կամ միանշանակ ընդունում ենք, որ "անքննելի են գործերն Աստծո", կամ ընկնում ենք մի հորձանուտի մեջ, որը մեզ հանգեցնելու է հակման` դեպի աստվածամերժությունը:


Մի բան էլ, եթե ինքնակամ դատավորի դեր ես ստանձնլ, խնդրում եմ իմ երկու հարցին պատասխանես
1. Համաձա՞յն ես Սելավիի այն մտքի հետ, որ իմաստության աղբյուրը ոչ թե տրամաբանությունն է, այլ հավատը
2. Ըստ քեզ՝ հնարավո՞ր է Սելավիի տված խնդրին լոկ տրամաբանորեն պատասխանել

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մի բան էլ, եթե ինքնակամ դատավորի դեր ես ստանձնլ, խնդրում եմ իմ երկու հարցին պատասխանես
> 1. Համաձա՞յն ես Սելավիի այն մտքի հետ, որ իմաստության աղբյուրը ոչ թե տրամաբանությունն է, այլ հավատը
> 2. Ըստ քեզ՝ հնարավո՞ր է Սելավիի տված խնդրին լոկ տրամաբանորեն պատասխանել


Միայն այն, որ ես ինքնակամ դատավորի դեր չեմ ստանձնել, այլ ընդամենը արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, սակայն դա ընդունվել է այլ կերպ, ինձ հուշում է, որ մեր երկխոսությունը չի հանգեցնի որեւէ կոնստրուկտիվ ելքի: Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ...

1. Ես նշեցի, թե Սելավիի որ մտքի հետ եմ համաձայն վերեւում: Բանավեճի այլ ոլորտների մեջ խորանալու ցանկություն եւ նպատակ չունեմ:
2. Ես ինքս չեմ կարող տրամաբանել այդ հարցի շուրջ, ուստի չեմ կարող պատասխանել Ձեր հարցին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Միայն այն, որ ես ինքնակամ դատավորի դեր չեմ ստանձնել, այլ ընդամենը արտահայտել եմ իմ կարծիքը, սակայն դա ընդունվել է այլ կերպ, ինձ հուշում է, որ մեր երկխոսությունը չի հանգեցնի որեւէ կոնստրուկտիվ ելքի: Սակայն այնուամենայնիվ...
> 
> 1. Ես նշեցի, թե Սելավիի որ մտքի հետ եմ համաձայն վերեւում: Բանավեճի այլ ոլորտների մեջ խորանալու ցանկություն եւ նպատակ չունեմ:
> 2. Ես ինքս չեմ կարող տրամաբանել այդ հարցի շուրջ, ուստի չեմ կարող պատասխանել Ձեր հարցին:


Այսինքն դու ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե ինձ ինչ... հա՞

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այսինքն դու ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց դե ինձ ինչ... հա՞


Հնարավոր է` ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց այդ թեման ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ: Ես կարծիք թողեցի այն թեմայի մասին, որն ինձ հետաքրքիր էր: Ես ինքս նման հեղինակության չեմ հավակնում, որպեսզի դատավորի դեր ստանձնեմ: ՈՒղղակի, կրկնում եմ, հայտնում եմ կարծիք` ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցի վերաբերյալ: Եթե Դուք ունեք ասելիք իմ` վերեւում գրվածի հետ կապված, սիրով կշարունակեմ զրուցել, սակայն մի դրդեք ինձ` մեկնաբանել այլոց գրվածքները:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հնարավոր է` ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց այդ թեման ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ: Ես կարծիք թողեցի այն թեմայի մասին, որն ինձ հետաքրքիր էր: Ես ինքս նման հեղինակության չեմ հավակնում, որպեսզի դատավորի դեր ստանձնեմ: ՈՒղղակի, կրկնում եմ, հայտնում եմ կարծիք` ինձ հետաքրքրող հարցի վերաբերյալ: Եթե Դուք ունեք ասելիք իմ` վերեւում գրվածի հետ կապված, սիրով կշարունակեմ զրուցել, սակայն մի դրդեք ինձ` մեկնաբանել այլոց գրվածքները:


Լա՛վ, այդ դեպքում քո ասածից մի հատված մեջբերեմ. ասում ես, որ 


> Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք


Հարց. իսկ ինչու՞ պիտի հավատանք
եւ շարունակում ես 


> հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում


եթե ինչ-որ մի բան տրաբանական բացատրության չի ենթարկվում, ապա կարող ես հավատել այդ երեւույթի ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական ելքի վրա: Եթե Աստվածաշունչը տրամաբանական մեկնաբանության չի ենթարկվում  (ինչի հետ ես բնավ էլ համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչում գրվածի մեծ մասը խիստ տրամաբանական մեկնաբանություններ ունի,  հակառակ դեպքում այն այդքան տարածում չէր գտնի), ուստի մարդիկ կարող են ինչպես հավատալ աստվածաշնչին, այնպես էլ չհավատալ դրան: Ինչու՞ մեղադրել մարդկանց չհավատալու համար: Ինչու ըստ աստվածաշնչի պիտի փրկվեն միայն հավատացողների հոգիները: 
Պարզաբանման համար ասեմ, որ ես աթեիստ չեմ, ուղակի մարդ եմ, ով ճշմարտություն է փնտրում, բայց ըստ ձեզ, եթե ճշմարտություն էլ կա, ապա դա հասու չէ մեր բանականությանը եւ մենք մինչեւ կյանքներիս վերջ պիտի խարխափենք տգիտության խավարի մեջ: 

Իսկ իմ ու Սելավիի միջեւ ծավալված բանավեճը սկսվել էր այն բանից, որ ես խնդրել էի պարզաբանել, որ 


> Եթե Աստված ամեն ինչի սկիզբն էր, ապա այդ սկզբից առաջ ինչ կար: Եթե ոչինչ չկար, որտեղից առաջացավ աստված? Եթե ինչ-որ բան կար, ապա այդ ինչ-որ բանը որտեղից առաջացավ? Տրամաբանորեն չեք պատասխանում, այլ ցիտում եք աստվածաշունչը:


եւ ինքս էլ ավելացրել, որ 


> Չնայած իմ տված հարցը պատասխան չունի…,


ասեմ նաեւ, որ նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում այս հարցը չի  քննարկվում եւ ստառիչ պատասխան չի տրվում, այլ  ասվում է Աստված էր սկիզբը եւ վերջ

ինչից հետո էլ Սելավին արել էր այսքան խոսակցության տեղիք տված արտահայտությունը



> Դուք ինքնուրույն չեք կարող հասկանալ ձեր հարցի պատասխանը մինչև չթողնեք ձեր ճղճիմ տրամաբանությունը ու հասկանաք որ այն ամենը ինչը տեսնում եք ու շոշափում եք դա ընդհամենը Աստծու ստեղծածի տեսանելի բաներն են, փորձեք նաև տեսնել Աստծու ստեղծած՝, բայց մարդու աչքի համար անտեսանելի բաները:


Որի մասին էլ հետագայում դու քո կարծիքն էիր արտահայտել: Չգիտեմ նույնիսկ, թե մեր բանավեճին ի սկզբանե հետեւել էիր, թե ոչ:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես չեմ մեղադրում մարդկանց` չհավատալու մեջ, քանի որ չեն կարողանում տրամաբանական վերլուծության ենթարկել: Դա նորմալ է:  Խնդրում եմ վերստին կարդալ հետեւյալ տողերը, շատ ուշադիր եւ չկտրել որեւէ գրվածք` կոնտեքստից: Հակառակ դեպքում կարելի է ժամերով բանավիճել: 




> Ներեցեք, որ ներխուժում եմ ձեր բանավեճի մեջ, եւ *ամենեւին նկրտում չունեմ փաստաբանի դեր ստանձնել*, առավել եւս` համոզված եմ, որ սելավին առանց իմ օգնության էլ յոլա կգնա... *Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ նա նկատի էր ունեցել ոչ թե ձեր տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը, այլ ընդհանրապես տրամաբանության ճղճիմությունը` Աստվածային գործերի քննության ժամանակ:* Ես ինքս համամիտ եմ այն մտքին, որ կան երեւույթներ, որոնք անհնար է քննել տրամաբանորեն, քանի որ մեզ ընդամենը հասու է այն, ինչ մենք պետք է գիտենանք, իմա` *Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք` հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում, թե ոչ:* Առավել եւս, եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ տրամաբանությունը, գլոբալ առումով, եւս աստվածային արարչագործության մասնիկ է: Այսինքն, մենք *ուզում ենք Աստծո գործերը մեկնել այն հնարավությունով, որը ինքն է պարգեւել մեզ այնքանով, որքանով դա մեզ անհրաժեշտ է, մեկին շատ, մյուսին` քիչ, սակայն, այնուամենայնիվ, ճղճիմ, կենցաղային անհրաժեշտության քանակով: 
> * 
> Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալ մեկնակետ է ընտրված բանավեճի համար: Մենք *կամ* միանշանակ ընդունում ենք, որ *"անքննելի են գործերն Աստծո"*, *կամ* ընկնում ենք մի հորձանուտի մեջ, որը մեզ հանգեցնելու է հակման` *դեպի աստվածամերժությունը:*


Կամ` կամ: Այսինքն Ձեր իրավունքն է ընտրել որեւէ մի տարբերակ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես չեմ մեղադրում մարդկանց` չհավատալու մեջ, քանի որ չեն կարողանում տրամաբանական վերլուծության ենթարկել: Դա նորմալ է:  Խնդրում եմ վերստին կարդալ հետեւյալ տողերը, շատ ուշադիր եւ չկտրել որեւէ գրվածք` կոնտեքստից: Հակառակ դեպքում կարելի է ժամերով բանավիճել: 
> 
> 
> 
> Կամ` կամ: Այսինքն Ձեր իրավունքն է ընտրել որեւէ մի տարբերակ:


1.Ես չեմ ասում, թե դու մեղադրում ես չհավատացողներին, այլ նշեցի, որ ըստ աստվածաշնչի պիտի փրկվեն միայն հավատացողների հոգիները:
2.Եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածը ամբողջ կոնտեքստով դիտենք, ապա ինչպես կմեկնաբանես քո հետևյալ արտահայտությունը. 


> իմա` Աստվածաշունչը դա գիրք է այն մասին, ինչը պիտի գիտենանք ու ինչին հավատանք, այլ ոչ թե քննարկենք` հարկ է հավատալ, քանի որ տրամաբանական քննության երբեմն չի ենթարկվում, թե ոչ


Ինչու հավատալ մի բանի, ինչը, քո խոսքերով *տրաբանական քննության չի ենթարկվում*?
3. Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել վերոհիշյալ իմ հետևյալ մտքին և դու կհասկանաս, որ քո ասած կամ-կամ տարբերակը չի գործում



> Ես շատ ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար. հավատացեք եւ փրկություն գտեք, իսկ իմ Աստվածը իմ ներսում է՝ իմ խիղճը, իմ բարոյականությունը, իմ դատողությունը , իմ տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Վարպետ

Հարգելի բարեկամ (ես էլ անցնեմ "դու"-ի երեւի), ինքան ուզում ես տրամաբանի, քեզ ով ա խանգարում? Կոնկրետ իմ համար Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են: Եթե քո տրամաբանության շրջանակներում ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում էդ արտահայտությունը, ապա դա արդեն քո ներքին` խղճի, բարոյականության, տրամաբանության խնդիրն է:

----------


## Սելավի

> 1. Համաձա՞յն ես Սելավիի այն մտքի հետ, որ իմաստության աղբյուրը ոչ թե տրամաբանությունն է, այլ հավատը


Եղբայր՝  ես  չեմ  ասել  հավատքնա  իմաստության  աղբյուրը, այլ  ասել  եմ  « Իմաստության  սկիզբը  Աստծուց  վախենալնա:»  Մի  աղավաղիր  խոսքերը, անգամ  կարմիր  գույնով  եմ  նշել  այդ  արտահայտությունը  որ  հստակ  տարբերեիր: 


[QUOTE=Morpheus_NS;1011677]
Ասում ես "Խոսքս  վերաբերվումա  վերևի  8  և  ներքևի  8  գրանների  անկյուններին", ես ես չգիտեմ թե գրանն ինչ ա ? նույնիսկ չեմ հասկանում, թե որ անկյունների  մասին ա խոսքը : Դրա համար եթե իմեյլիդ հասցեն ասես, քեզ կուղարկում ադամանդի մի քանի գծագիր: Խնդրում են նշիր, թե որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը, եւ տուր այն իմֆորմացիան, որը ադամանդագործությունից գաղափար չունեցող մարդում թույլ կտա պատկերացում կազմել ադամանդի կառուցվածքի, նրա կողների թվի կամ մի խոսքով տուր ինձ քո առաջարկած խնդրի ելակետային պայմանները: Ու խնդրում եմ "իմ հանդեպ հոգածություն"ցուցաբերելով չմերժես, քանի որ առաջադրածդ խնդիրը հետաքրքրություն առաջադրեց քո մեջ: 
Եվ մի հարց էլ, եթե թույլ կտաս. դու կատարու՞մ ես Աստծո բոլոր պատվիրանները:

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց




Ես  էլ  քո  նման  մարդ  եմ  և  շատ  ժամանակ  չեմ  կարողանում  պահել  պատվիրանները:  Պատվիրանները  մեզ   չի  տրվել  որպես  աշխարհիկ  բոլոր  դժբախտությունների  հրաշագործ  համադարման: Ավելի  շուտ  դա  աշխարհիկ  դժբախտությունների  ախտորոշումնա: Այն  ընդհամենը  ցույց  է  տալիս  քո  մեղքերը: 
Աստվածաշունչն  ասումա  «*բայց   գիտենք  օրենքն  ինչ  ասում  է,  նրանց  է  ասում,  որոնք  օրենքի  տակ  են,  որպեսզի  ամեն  բերան  փակվի, և  ամբողջ  աշխարհը  Աստծու  դատապարտության  տակ  դրվի:  Քանի  որ  ոչ  մի  մարմին  օրենքի  գործերով  չպիտի  արդարացվի  նրա  առաջ,  քանզի  օրենքով  է  մեղքը  ճանաչվում»: (Հռոմ 3. 19-20) * Այսինքը  օրենքը  ընդհամենը  բարոյական  վարքի  հայելինա: 
«Բոլորը  մեղք  գործեցին  ու  Աստծո  փառքիցը  պակասել  են» (Հռոմ 3.23)  
Սա  նշանակումա  որ   դեռ  չի  ծնվել  այնպիսի  մեկը   որ  կարողանա  լիարժեք  պահել  բոլոր  պատվիրանները:
  Ես  նույն  պես  այդ  մարդկանց  շարքում  եմ:

Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվումա  ադամանդին  ես  չեմ  հասկանում  թե էլ  ինչ  տեղեկություն  էս  ուզում՝  վերևի  անկյունը = 35.5,   ներքևի   անկյունը= 41.5,   տրամագիծն  էլ  ենթադրենք  5.1   որը  հավասարա   0.50 karat 
5կարատն  էլ  = 1գրամ,  կլոր  ադամանդինա  խոսքս  վերաբերվում  որը  ունի  57 ֆացետ:  Ես  չեմ  կարողանում  հասկանալ  թե  էս  տեղեկությունը  քո  ինչինա  պետք:  Հարցը  շատ  հասարակ  է:  Դու  պարզապես  պիտի  տրամաբանեիր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

[QUOTE=Սելավի;1012778]Եղբայր՝  ես  չեմ  ասել  հավատքնա  իմաստության  աղբյուրը, այլ  ասել  եմ  « Իմաստության  սկիզբը  Աստծուց  վախենալնա:»  Մի  աղավաղիր  խոսքերը, անգամ  կարմիր  գույնով  եմ  նշել  այդ  արտահայտությունը  որ  հստակ  տարբերեիր: 
 Ես քո խոսքերը չեմ աղավաղում ահա մեր խոսակցությունից մի հատված 




> Պարզապես կուզենաի որ իմանաիր Աստվածաշունչը գրված չի, որպեսզի տրամաբանեն, այլ գրվածա, որպեսզի հավատքով կարդան և իմաստություն ձեռք բերեն


Այստեղից չի՞ կարելի արդյոք հետեւություն անել, որ ըստ քեզ իմաստության աղբյուրը աստվածաշունչն ու հավատն են:




> Ես  էլ  քո  նման  մարդ  եմ  և  շատ  ժամանակ  չեմ  կարողանում  պահել  պատվիրանները:  Պատվիրանները  մեզ   չի  տրվել  որպես  աշխարհիկ  բոլոր  դժբախտությունների  հրաշագործ  համադարման: Ավելի  շուտ  դա  աշխարհիկ  դժբախտությունների  ախտորոշումնա: Այն  ընդհամենը  ցույց  է  տալիս  քո  մեղքերը: 
> Աստվածաշունչն  ասումա  «*բայց   գիտենք  օրենքն  ինչ  ասում  է,  նրանց  է  ասում,  որոնք  օրենքի  տակ  են,  որպեսզի  ամեն  բերան  փակվի, և  ամբողջ  աշխարհը  Աստծու  դատապարտության  տակ  դրվի:  Քանի  որ  ոչ  մի  մարմին  օրենքի  գործերով  չպիտի  արդարացվի  նրա  առաջ,  քանզի  օրենքով  է  մեղքը  ճանաչվում»: (Հռոմ 3. 19-20) * Այսինքը  օրենքը  ընդհամենը  բարոյական  վարքի  հայելինա: 
> «Բոլորը  մեղք  գործեցին  ու  Աստծո  փառքիցը  պակասել  են» (Հռոմ 3.23)  
> Սա  նշանակումա  որ   դեռ  չի  ծնվել  այնպիսի  մեկը   որ  կարողանա  լիարժեք  պահել  բոլոր  պատվիրանները:


Ուզում եմ իմանալ քո կարծիքը, ո՞վ է ավելի շատ մեղավոր, նա ո՞վ չգիտակցելով է մեղք գործում, թե նա, ով գիտակցում է իր մեղքը: 
  Ես  նույն  պես  այդ  մարդկանց  շարքում  եմ:




> Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվումա  ադամանդին  ես  չեմ  հասկանում  թե էլ  ինչ  տեղեկություն  էս  ուզում՝  վերևի  անկյունը = 35.5,   ներքևի   անկյունը= 41.5,   տրամագիծն  էլ  ենթադրենք  5.1   որը  հավասարա   0.50 karat 
> 5կարատն  էլ  = 1գրամ,  կլոր  ադամանդինա  խոսքս  վերաբերվում  որը  ունի  57 ֆացետ:  Ես  չեմ  կարողանում  հասկանալ  թե  էս  տեղեկությունը  քո  ինչինա  պետք:  Հարցը  շատ  հասարակ  է:  Դու  պարզապես  պիտի  տրամաբանեիր:


Ըստ քո տված տվյալների քո հարցին կարելի հետեւյալ կերպ պատասխանել. վերեւի եւ ներքեւի անկյունների գումարը հավասար է 77, քանի որ վերևի  անկյունը = 35.5,   ներքևի   անկյունը= 41.5, իսկ 35.5+41.5=77:
Եթե ավելի լուրջ. ապա քեզնից ինֆորմացիա չստանալով(ես ուզում էի, որ դու ադամանդի կառուցվածքը նկարագրես եւ հստակ նշես, թե որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը )՝ ինքս փորձեցի տեղեկություններ հավաքել ադամանդի կառուցվածքի մասին: Եթե քո ասած անկյունները ադամանդի 2՝ մեծ եւ փոքր ութանկյունների (8գրան ասելով երեւի հենց ութանկյուն նկատի ունեիր՝ ռուսերեն, իսկ ես մտածեցի դա մասնագիտական տերմին է) կողմերին կից անկյունները, ապա դրանք չեն կարող քո ասած չափերին համապատասխանել, քանի որ այդ ութանկյունները կանոնավոր ութանկյուններ են, ու վերեւի եւ ներքեւի անկյունները իրար հավասար են ու կազմում են (180-360/8)/2*2 =135 աստիճան:

----------


## Սելավի

*Այստեղից չի՞ կարելի արդյոք հետեւություն անել, որ ըստ քեզ իմաստության աղբյուրը աստվածաշունչն ու հավատն են:*

Կարելիյա  հետևություն  անել  որ  Աստվածաշունչը  տալիսա  իմաստություն,  եթե  այն  հավատքով  էս  ընդունում: Թե  չէ  կան  մարդիկ  իրանց  կողքի  հարևան  բախտագուշակ  Ռոզիկ  տատիկին  են  հավատում, ո՞նց  կարողա  էդ  հավատը    իմաստություն  տա,  մարդիկ  բազմազան  են  և  տարբեր  անհեթեթությունների  են  հավատում,  իսկ  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  հավատան՝  կիմաստնանան,  Այլ  Աստվածաշունչը  ասումա  Աստծու  երկյուղն  է  իմաստության  սկիզբը: Մնացածը  քո  գործնա  ուզում  էս  ընդունի  ուզում  էս  ոչ:




*Ուզում եմ իմանալ քո կարծիքը, ո՞վ է ավելի շատ մեղավոր, նա ո՞վ չգիտակցելով է մեղք գործում, թե նա, ով գիտակցում է իր մեղքը:*  

  Երկուսն  էլ  մեղավոր  են,  թե  դրանցից  որնա  ավելի  մեղավոր,  դա  էլ  Աստված  գիտի:


*Ըստ քո տված տվյալների քո հարցին կարելի հետեւյալ կերպ պատասխանել. վերեւի եւ ներքեւի անկյունների գումարը հավասար է 77, քանի որ վերևի անկյունը = 35.5, ներքևի անկյունը= 41.5, իսկ 35.5+41.5=77:
Եթե ավելի լուրջ. ապա քեզնից ինֆորմացիա չստանալով(ես ուզում էի, որ դու ադամանդի կառուցվածքը նկարագրես եւ հստակ նշես, թե որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը )՝ ինքս փորձեցի տեղեկություններ հավաքել ադամանդի կառուցվածքի մասին: Եթե քո ասած անկյունները ադամանդի 2՝ մեծ եւ փոքր ութանկյունների (8գրան ասելով երեւի հենց ութանկյուն նկատի ունեիր՝ ռուսերեն, իսկ ես մտածեցի դա մասնագիտական տերմին է) կողմերին կից անկյունները, ապա դրանք չեն կարող քո ասած չափերին համապատասխանել, քանի որ այդ ութանկյունները կանոնավոր ութանկյուններ են, ու վերեւի եւ ներքեւի անկյունները իրար հավասար են ու կազմում են (180-360/8)/2*2 =135 աստիճան:* 

Morpheus_NS   Դու  ընկել  էս  մաթաեմատիկորեն  ինչ  որ  բաներ էս  գրում:  Հարցը  գումարման  հանման  մեջ  չի,   էդ   գրածս  անկյունները  հարցին  չի  օգնում  այլ  ընդհակառակը,  ինչպես  տեսնում  եմ  խանգարումա,  որովհետև  դու  շեղվում  էս  հարցից: 
   Լավ՝    ճիշտա  77-ա   անում  գումարը, հիմա  հարցին տրամաբանորեն  պատասխանի,  ինչույա՞  ճշգրիտ տաշվածքի  դեպքում  միայն  լինում   էդ  քո  գրած  թիվը:  
Եղբայր՝ ես  արդեն  ձանձրացա  անընդհատ  նույն  բանը  կրկնելով, քիչա  մնում   ես  ասեմ  արդեն  էս   հարցի    պատասխանը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե ավելի լուրջ. ապա քեզնից ինֆորմացիա չստանալով(ես ուզում էի, որ դու ադամանդի կառուցվածքը նկարագրես եւ հստակ նշես, թե որ անկյունների մասին է խոսքը )՝ ինքս փորձեցի տեղեկություններ հավաքել ադամանդի կառուցվածքի մասին: Եթե քո ասած անկյունները ադամանդի 2՝ մեծ եւ փոքր ութանկյունների (8գրան ասելով երեւի հենց ութանկյուն նկատի ունեիր՝ ռուսերեն, իսկ ես մտածեցի դա մասնագիտական տերմին է) կողմերին կից անկյունները, ապա դրանք չեն կարող քո ասած չափերին համապատասխանել, քանի որ այդ ութանկյունները կանոնավոր ութանկյուններ են, ու վերեւի եւ ներքեւի անկյունները իրար հավասար են ու կազմում են (180-360/8)/2*2 =135 աստիճան:


Պատասխանիս էս մասին ուշադրություն դարձրի՞ր:

Հարցը նորմալ չես տալիս ու նորմալ անկյուններն էլ չես ասում, թե որոնց հետ ես: Ադամանդի մի քանի գծագիր եմ առաջս դրել ու մտածում եմ, թե որ անկյունների մասին ա խոսքը: Եթե խոսքը ութանկյունների ներսի անկյունների մասին չի, ապա այնտեղ ուրիշ անկյուն չկա, որ հաստատուն ա, կախված տրամագծից, կողմերի չափերից դրանք փոխվում են, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ ետ կապ չունի: 
Երդվում եմ, որ նույնիսկ հստակ չգիտեմ, թե այսքան ժամանակ բազմաչարչար որ երկու անկյունների մասին ես խոսում: Դժվա՞ր է ասել, թե ասենք խոսքը գնում այսինչ երկու կողների կազմած, հիմքի(որը ութանկյուն բուրգ է) գագաթի անկյան կամ այլ անկյան մասին: Թե չէ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ դու ամեն կերպ ուզում ես ինձ շեղել: Արդար չես խաղում Սելավի:



> Morpheus_NS Դու ընկել էս մաթաեմատիկորեն ինչ որ բաներ էս գրում: Հարցը գումարման հանման մեջ չի, էդ գրածս անկյունները հարցին չի օգնում այլ ընդհակառակը, ինչպես տեսնում եմ խանգարումա, որովհետև դու շեղվում էս հարցից:


Եթե մաթեմատիկորեն չապացուցեմ, ապա էլ ինչպես ապացուցեմ: Գու՞ցե պարզապես ուզում ես ասեմ, որ դա լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման համար է:

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարցը նորմալ չես տալիս ու նորմալ անկյուններն էլ չես ասում, թե որոնց հետ ես: Ադամանդի մի քանի գծագիր եմ առաջս դրել ու մտածում եմ, թե որ անկյունների մասին ա խոսքը: Եթե խոսքը ութանկյունների ներսի անկյունների մասին չի, ապա այնտեղ ուրիշ անկյուն չկա, որ հաստատուն ա, կախված տրամագծից, կողմերի չափերից դրանք փոխվում են, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ ետ կապ չունի:


Տեսնում  եմ  չես  համոզվում  որ  այստեղ  թվաբանություն  չկա: Հիմա  քեզ կտամ  ադամանդի  հետ  կապված  բոլոր  տվիալները  դու  որոշի  տես  պետք  կգան  դրանք  թե  չէ: 
Սկսեմ  վերևից:  Վերևը  ունի  8 գրան  որոնք   տաշվածա  35.5 անկյան  տակ,  այդ  8 գրանների  վեեևում  անկյունային  կա  ևս  8  փոքր  եռանկյունիներ  որոնց  ասում  են  կլիններ, դրանք   տաշված են   21.5  անկյան   տակ,   ամենավերևում  սեղաննա  որի  բացվածքը  ճշգրիտ  տաշվածքի  դեպքում  լինումա  54  գրանների  ներսից  հաշված:, Այն  վերևում  նշված  8  գրանների  ներքևում  ամեն  գրանի  վրա  կա  2  փոքր  եռանկյունի  որոնց  ասում  են  կիսակլին  սրանց  անկյունը  հավասարա  37 (ու  ինչպես  դու  էս  ասում  թե  իբր  կախված  տրամագծից  փոխվումա  էդ  անկյունը՝ ես  քեզ  հավաստիացնում  եմ  չի  փոխվում) բնականաբար  եթե  ամեն  գրանի  վրա  կա  2 կիսակլին  ուրեմ  8  գրանի  վրա  կլինի  16 կիսակլին:
Հետո  գալիսա  գոտին  որը  ներքևի  մասը  բաժանումա  վերևի  մասից  այդ  գոտիի  հաստությունը  հավասարա  2.2:
Ներքևի  մաս:  Ներքևի  մասը  ունի  նույնպես  8  գրան  որոնք  տաշված  են  41.5 անկյան  տակ, սուր  գագաթի  շեղվածքը   0.3, այդ  8  գրանների  վրա  ևս  կան    կիսակլիններ, դրանց  անկյունը  հավասարա  42.5: Ամեն  գրանի  վրա  2 հատ  կիսակլին  կա    հետևաբար  8 գրանների  վրա  միասին  կլինի  16 հատ  կիսակլին,  ադամանդի  բարձրությունը  63.5  տրամագիծը  5.1    քաշը  0.50 կարատ,  հումքի  քաշը  1.38կարատ,  կտրված  կլոր  քարա:  Հումքի  արժեքը  1350 դոլար,  ադամանդի  մաքրությունը  G/SI2  սա  էլ   ըստ   GI-ի   պրեսկուրանտի  = 1620 ԱՄՆդոլար,  ադամանդի  վրա  կա  մեկ  բնական  գրան  որի  անկյունը  հավասարա  54-ի,  բնական  գրանը  գտնվումա  ներքևի  2 կիսկլինների  արանքում  մաքրությունը  ռուսական  ստանդարտներով  4/4  մեջ  կա  աչքի  համար  տեսանելի  սև  գրաֆիտ:  SARIN-ով  ունի 3 որակավորում  AGS  տաշվածք  OGI ստանդարտներին  համապատասխանումա: 

Սա  էլ  քեզ  ադամանդի  հետ  կապված  բոլոր  տվիալները, էլ  տվիալ  չկա  էս  ադամանդի  վրա,  սաղ  տվիալները  քո  տրամադրության տակա    մնումա  ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆԵՍ:
Եթե  էլի  խոսքը  կտուր  գցես  ուրեմ էլ  իմաստ  չունի  շարունակենք:

Հեսա  ով  կարդա  կզարմանա,  կասի  էս  թեմայի  տակ  էս  ինչ  թվաբանություն  են  անում  էս  մարդիկ:  Ինչից  ուր  եկանք  հասանք,  եթե  էլի  չպատասխանես  ուրեմ  դու  գլուխ  էիր  գովում  որ  ցանկացած  թեմայով  կարաս  տրամաբանես:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հեսա  ով  կարդա  կզարմանա,  կասի  էս  թեմայի  տակ  էս  ինչ  թվաբանություն  են  անում  էս  մարդիկ:  Ինչից  ուր  եկանք  հասանք,  եթե  էլի  չպատասխանես  ուրեմ  դու  գլուխ  էիր  գովում  որ  ցանկացած  թեմայով  կարաս  տրամաբանես:


Հը՞ն, պարզեցի՞ք քանի կարատ էր  :Pardon:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իսկ գրածիս վերջի մասին նա՞յել ես



> Եթե մաթեմատիկորեն չապացուցեմ, ապա էլ ինչպես ապացուցեմ: Գու՞ցե պարզապես ուզում ես ասեմ, որ դա լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման համար է:


Եթե դու ուզում ես, որ ես ոչ թե մաթեմատիկորեն ապացուցեմ, որ այդ անկյունների գումարը 77 աստիճան է, այլ ասեմ, թե ինչու են այդպես տաշեմ, ապա պատասխանը վերոհիշյալն է՝ լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման եւ համապատասխան երանգավորում ստանալու համար, իսկ քո ասած  ներքեւի անկյունն էլ, ըստ իմ հավաքած ինֆորմացիայի հաստուոտուն 41.5 աստիճան, չէ, այլ կարող է լինել 40.5-41.5 աստիճան, այն էլ այսպես կոչված Ideal cut կոչված կտրման դեպքում, որից բացի կան կտրման այլ եղանակներ եւս, օրինակ Shallow cut, Fine cut, Deep cut, որոնց դեպքում այդ անկյունները կարող են նաեւ այլ արժեք ստանալ:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

> Իսկ գրածիս վերջի մասին նա՞յել ես
> 
> Եթե դու ուզում ես, որ ես ոչ թե մաթեմատիկորեն ապացուցեմ, որ այդ անկյունների գումարը 77 աստիճան է, այլ ասեմ, թե ինչու են այդպես տաշեմ, ապա պատասխանը վերոհիշյալն է՝ լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման եւ համապատասխան երանգավորում ստանալու համար, իսկ քո ասած  ներքեւի անկյունն էլ, ըստ իմ հավաքած ինֆորմացիայի հաստուոտուն 41.5 աստիճան, չէ, այլ կարող է լինել 40.5-41.5 աստիճան, այն էլ այսպես կոչված Ideal cut կոչված կտրման դեպքում, որից բացի կան կտրման այլ եղանակներ եւս, օրինակ Shallow cut, Fine cut, Deep cut, որոնց դեպքում այդ անկյունները կարող են նաեւ այլ արժեք ստանալ:


Պատասխանը  ճիշտ  չի:  Ավելացնեմ որ ես  այնտեղ  գրել  եմ  որ  տաշվածքը  *AGS*  ոչ  թե  քո  նշած *idesl cat* այսինքը (*3EX*)  իսկ  այդ  cat-ը  որ  նշում  էս  դա  կտրման   մասին  չի  խոսքը  այլ  տաշվածքի:  Ինչպես  ներքևի  այնպես  էլ  վերևի  անկյուններն  են  փոփոխական  դրա  համար  էլ  ես  քեզ  ասեցի  այնպիսի  անկյուներ  որոնց  դեպքումա  միայն  կոչվում  ճշգրիտ:   Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հը՞ն, պարզեցի՞ք քանի կարատ էր


Դեռ  ոչ,  բայց  էլ  հույս  էլ  չկա  որ  կպարզենք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Պատասխանը  ճիշտ  չի:  Ավելացնեմ որ ես  այնտեղ  գրել  եմ  որ  տաշվածքը  *AGS*  ոչ  թե  քո  նշած *idesl cat* այսինքը (*3EX*)  իսկ  այդ  cat-ը  որ  նշում  էս  դա  կտրման   մասին  չի  խոսքը  այլ  տաշվածքի:  Ինչպես  ներքևի  այնպես  էլ  վերևի  անկյուններն  են  փոփոխական  դրա  համար  էլ  ես  քեզ  ասեցի  այնպիսի  անկյուներ  որոնց  դեպքումա  միայն  կոչվում  ճշգրիտ:   Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> Դեռ  ոչ,  բայց  էլ  հույս  էլ  չկա  որ  կպարզենք:


Սկզբից դու ասել էիր, որ ասեմ, թե ներքեւի եւ վերեւի 8 գրանների կազմած անկունը, ու ասել, որ ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա էլ պետք չի դրա համար: Ոչ մի AGS-ի մասին խոսք չի եղել: Վերջում, երբ ես անընդհատ պնդում էի, որ ինֆորմացի տաս, դու հեգնանքով նշել ես ադամադի մասին իմացած բոլոր գիտելիքներդ: Եվ հետո, դու ինձ չես ասել, որ  միայն այդ անկյունների դեպքում ա   կոչվում  ճշգրիտ, այլ ասել ես որ ճշգրիտ տաշման դեպքում անկյունների գումարը 77 աստիճան, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, դրանից ես կարող էի հասկանալ, որ ասենք ադամանդը ծուռ կամ անհավասարաչափ տաշած չլինի: 
Եվ վերջապես Ideal cut-ը եւ քո ասած AGS-ը նույն բանն են ու քո ասած անկյունն էլ հաստատուն 41.5 աստիճան չէ, այլ տատանվում է 40.5-41.5 միջակայքում: Եթե դա քո մասնագիտությունն է, ապա կարող էիր հետաքրքրվել եւ պարզել, որ դա այդպես ու ինձ էլ այնպիսի բան չհարցնեիր, որն ինքդ մինչեւ վերջ չգիտես: Իմ գրածները, ոչ տրամաբանության եւ ոչ էլ իմ գիտելիքների արդյունք են, պարզապես կարողացա համապատասխան նյութեր ճարել, որտեղ այդ ամենը հստակ նշված է, նշված է նաեւ, որ այդպես են տաշում լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման եւ համապատասխան երանգավորման ստացման համար:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո՝ *Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր* արտահայտությանը, ապա որ ես մինչեւ հիմա հարցի տրամաբանական կողմը չտեսա եւ իմ կարծիքով կամ ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե դու ինչպիսի հիմնավորում ես ուզում լսել, կամ էլ քո պատասխանը ոչ թե տրամաբանության, այլ մասնագիտական պատրաստվածությա հարց է: 
Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե ես մի քիչ էլ ադամանդների մասին կարդամ, ապա վատ դրության մեջ ընկնող հաստատ ես չեմ լինի:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սկզբից դու ասել էիր, որ ասեմ, թե ներքեւի եւ վերեւի 8 գրանների կազմած անկունը, ու ասել, որ ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա էլ պետք չի դրա համար: Ոչ մի AGS-ի մասին խոսք չի եղել: Վերջում, երբ ես անընդհատ պնդում էի, որ ինֆորմացի տաս, դու հեգնանքով նշել ես ադամադի մասին իմացած բոլոր գիտելիքներդ: Եվ հետո, դու ինձ չես ասել, որ  միայն այդ անկյունների դեպքում ա   կոչվում  ճշգրիտ, այլ ասել ես որ ճշգրիտ տաշման դեպքում անկյունների գումարը 77 աստիճան, իսկ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, դրանից ես կարող էի հասկանալ, որ ասենք ադամանդը ծուռ կամ անհավասարաչափ տաշած չլինի: 
> Եվ վերջապես Ideal cut-ը եւ քո ասած AGS-ը նույն բանն են ու քո ասած անկյունն էլ հաստատուն 41.5 աստիճան չէ, այլ տատանվում է 40.5-41.5 միջակայքում: Եթե դա քո մասնագիտությունն է, ապա կարող էիր հետաքրքրվել եւ պարզել, որ դա այդպես ու ինձ էլ այնպիսի բան չհարցնեիր, որն ինքդ մինչեւ վերջ չգիտես: Իմ գրածները, ոչ տրամաբանության եւ ոչ էլ իմ գիտելիքների արդյունք են, պարզապես կարողացա համապատասխան նյութեր ճարել, որտեղ այդ ամենը հստակ նշված է, նշված է նաեւ, որ այդպես են տաշում լույսի ճիշտ անդրադարձման եւ համապատասխան երանգավորման ստացման համար:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո՝ *Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր* արտահայտությանը, ապա որ ես մինչեւ հիմա հարցի տրամաբանական կողմը չտեսա եւ իմ կարծիքով կամ ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե դու ինչպիսի հիմնավորում ես ուզում լսել, կամ էլ քո պատասխանը ոչ թե տրամաբանության, այլ մասնագիտական պատրաստվածությա հարց է: 
> Ինձ թվում է, որ եթե ես մի քիչ էլ ադամանդների մասին կարդամ, ապա վատ դրության մեջ ընկնող հաստատ ես չեմ լինի:



Ցավում  եմ, բայց  այս  հարցի  տրամաբանական պատասխանը  այնքան  պարզ   էր,  սակայն  ավաղ...

Սա  երևի  իմ  նախավերջի  գրառումը  կլինի   քո   հետ  բանավիճելու: Պարզապես  ես  ակամայից  ընկա  այս   անհեթեթ  խոսակցության  մեջ   ու  քեզ  էլ  երևի  վիրավորեցի  այս    *«Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր»*  արտահայտությամբ: ԵՎ  քանի  որ  իմ  հիմար  գլուխը  չէր  մտնում   որ  իրոք  կգտնվի  մարդ  որը   կտրամաբանի  ցանկացած  բան,  ցանկացած  թեմայով   հիմարաբար  մինչև  հիմա  հետդ  բանավիճում  էի,   հիմա  հասկացա  որ  կա՝  և  դա  դու  էս,   ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  քեզանից  և  որպեսզի  վիրավորանքը  որոշ  չափով  մեղմեմ   այժմ  ասում  եմ  *«ԲՌԱՎՈ  ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆԵՑԻՐ»* 
Այլևս  չեմ ուզում  շարունակել  այս  թեման  թե  չէ  մեկ  էլ  տեսար  կհամոզես  որ  ամբողջ  ծովը  պիտի  խմեմ,  որպեսզի   համոզվեմ  որ  այն  աղի  է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ցավում  եմ, բայց  այս  հարցի  տրամաբանական պատասխանը  այնքան  պարզ   էր,  սակայն  ավաղ...
> 
> Սա  երևի  իմ  նախավերջի  գրառումը  կլինի   քո   հետ  բանավիճելու: Պարզապես  ես  ակամայից  ընկա  այս   անհեթեթ  խոսակցության  մեջ   ու  քեզ  էլ  երևի  վիրավորեցի  այս    *«Մի  խոսքով  չտրամաբանեցիր»*  արտահայտությամբ: ԵՎ  քանի  որ  իմ  հիմար  գլուխը  չէր  մտնում   որ  իրոք  կգտնվի  մարդ  որը   կտրամաբանի  ցանկացած  բան,  ցանկացած  թեմայով   հիմարաբար  մինչև  հիմա  հետդ  բանավիճում  էի,   հիմա  հասկացա  որ  կա՝  և  դա  դու  էս,   ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  քեզանից  և  որպեսզի  վիրավորանքը  որոշ  չափով  մեղմեմ   այժմ  ասում  եմ  *«ԲՌԱՎՈ  ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆԵՑԻՐ»* 
> Այլևս  չեմ ուզում  շարունակել  այս  թեման  թե  չէ  մեկ  էլ  տեսար  կհամոզես  որ  ամբողջ  ծովը  պիտի  խմեմ,  որպեսզի   համոզվեմ  որ  այն  աղի  է:


Ճիշտն ասած ես հենց այսպիսի ոճով պատասխանի էլ սպասում էի: Դու հիմա բարձրագոչ բառերով շրջանցել այն ծուղակը, որը ինքդ էիր քեզ համար պատրաստել: Պարզաբանեմ նաեւ թե ինչ է նշանակում ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆԵԼ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՎ: Տրամաբանությունը ինքնին կարելի է ասել առանձին գիտույուն է եւ այն հենված է բանականության ու դատողության հիման վրա: Մնացած գրեթե բոլոր գիտություններում այն իր ուրույն տեղն ունի: Ցանկացած ոլորտում այն պահում է իր սկզբունքներն ու օրենքները, որոնց մասին, ինչ երեւում է քո ձեւակերպած հարցից, դու անգամ հեռավոր պատկերացում իսկ չունես: Վերցնենք, օրինակ փիլիսոփայությունը . մնացած բոլոր գիտություններում այն տեղ ունի, եւ լավ փիլիսոփան որպես կանոն տիրապետում է եւ՛ աշխատանքի փիլիսոփայությունը, եւ՛ բժշկության փիլիսոփայության եւ այլն: Այդպես է եւ տրամաբանությունը: Երբ  ասացի, որ ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՎ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ ՀԵՏ ՄՐՑԵԼ՝ նկատի ունեի մրցել այն օրենքներով ու կանոններով, որոնք թելադրում է տրամաբանությունը: 
Ես փորձեցի խաղալ քո կանոններով ու քո հարցերիդ ու տրամադրած տվյալներիդ մեջ բացեր գտա: Երբ մատնացույց եմ անում դրանք, դու դրանց չես պատասխանում ու հարցի այդ մասը շրջանցում ես: 
Ասեմ նաեւ, որ անհիմն արտահայտություններով ինձ չեն վիրավորում, այլ զայրացնում են, բայց ինչպես կասեիր դու.
ԵՍ ՉԵՄ ԶԱՅՐԱՆՈՒՄ ՍԽԱԼՎԱԾ ԱՇԱԿԵՐՏԻ ՎՐԱ, ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ՀԻՎԱՆԴՆ ԻՐ ՄԵՂՔՈՎ ՉԷ, ՈՐ ՀԻՎԱՆԴ Է:

----------

